# Registry Keys for VoLTE enable?



## pizzaboy192 (Feb 29, 2016)

I've been doing some poking around with Win10M on my 830 and want to enable VoLTE so that I can place VoLTE calls on T-Mobile.

I have an RM985 device, so I get access to T-mobile LTE, but don't have all AWS bands so in LTE only areas (Becoming more common) I cannot place calls.

I found Microsoft's documentation for VoLTE & IMS settings, but cannot figure out where in the registry these are. Can someone help me figure out where to write to so that I can toggle my VoLTE settings? 

https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/dn772272(v=vs.85).aspx

and https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/mt138319(v=vs.85).aspx

Anyone have any information?


----------



## Techno-Freak (Mar 2, 2016)

Path:
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Cellular\MVSettings\IMSISpecific\Default\CellUX

Key:
ShowVoLTEToggle
Set to 1.


----------



## pizzaboy192 (Mar 2, 2016)

Techno-Freak said:


> Path:
> HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Cellular\MVSettings\IMSISpecific\Default\CellUX
> 
> Key:
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for that! Looks like changing that toggle (and the one on my specific IMSI) didn't bring the toggle up in win10m. I'll keep digging though. I know the phone is VoLTE capable since the AT&T one is, but it seems I'm missing something important.

Edit:

Did some more digging, found every registry key that I need to throw in, and threw them into both the default location and the one specific to my IMS.

Turns out you need it at HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Cellular\MVSettings\IMSISpecific\Default\CellUX\Critical instead.

Unfortunately, adding these keys, plus adding a key at HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Cellular\MVSettings\IMSISpecific\Default\VoLTE for the two keys required hasn't made the toggle show up. I'm still digging and assume there's some other set of keys that I'm missing at this point.


----------



## Techno-Freak (Mar 3, 2016)

I remember seeing the toggle after modifying the registry key a few months back, although it made no change for actual state of Calls on VoLTE.
Might have changed in recent builds, I could not make it show up now either.


----------



## pizzaboy192 (Mar 3, 2016)

Techno-Freak said:


> I remember seeing the toggle after modifying the registry key a few months back, although it made no change for actual state of Calls on VoLTE.
> Might have changed in recent builds, I could not make it show up now either.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info again.
Has anyone figured out if the 830 & other phones have the dialer options to bring up the band selection and other features like we can do on the 640 and 1520?


----------



## winphouser (Mar 4, 2016)

pizzaboy192 said:


> Has anyone figured out if the 830 & other phones have the dialer options to bring up the band selection and other features like we can do on the 640 and 1520?

Click to collapse



I don't _know_ but try adding ##3282# to HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Phone\Settings\PartnerImmediateDialStrings using CustomPFD Registry Editor; reboot and dial ##3282# ?


----------



## qzem (Mar 9, 2016)

Does anyone knows if there is a registry key to enable call recording on all lumia phones? For now it is only possible to record call on new Lumias.

http://mspoweruser.com/record-calls-lumia-windows-10-device/


----------



## pizzaboy192 (Mar 20, 2016)

winphouser said:


> I don't _know_ but try adding ##3282# to HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Phone\Settings\PartnerImmediateDialStrings using CustomPFD Registry Editor; reboot and dial ##3282# ?

Click to collapse




Holy crap! It worked! Time to start messing around!


----------



## augustinionut (Mar 20, 2016)

winphouser said:


> I don't _know_ but try adding ##3282# to HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Phone\Settings\PartnerImmediateDialStrings using CustomPFD Registry Editor; reboot and dial ##3282# ?

Click to collapse



I did it on lumia 640 xl dual sim.!!  thank you.


----------



## karaki93 (Aug 25, 2016)

i have a lumia 920 originally from mexico but it's sim unlocked even so i can't get the LTE bands available in my country and also after upgrading from wp8 to wp8.1 i can't connect to 2g networks only 3g so it seems like a missing registry value or a blocked one i'm trying to find it with no luck yet so if you can help me i'll appreciate it


----------



## pritamnaskar1991 (Aug 31, 2016)

*really?*

How do you able to do that? please tell me the way. I want to try it on Lumia 730


pizzaboy192 said:


> Holy crap! It worked! Time to start messing around!

Click to collapse


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 31, 2016)

I enabled field test using the reg edit but it doesnt show a list of bands, all I can do is lock to 2-3-4g, the other toggles revert after restart


----------



## dipayans24 (Sep 1, 2016)

qzem said:


> Does anyone knows if there is a registry key to enable call recording on all lumia phones? For now it is only possible to record call on new Lumias.
> 
> http://mspoweruser.com/record-calls-lumia-windows-10-device/

Click to collapse



You need to know probably these keys from an x50 user
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Phone\Settin\PreferredRecordingApplication
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Phone\Setting\RecordingFeatureDisabled
Also, there is high chance that it will require more keys other than this to enable recording.


----------



## anubis23 (Sep 2, 2016)

*provisioning files for VoLTE for T-Mobile*

Hey everyone, these are the files that are processed for provisioning the L640 (T-Mobile) to set up the phone for VoLTE. I've been looking for a way to either deploy the files, most of the core files that is needed for VoLTE is processed through the provxml which via MCSF. Attempting to hard code the MCSF to its location in the registry from the source keys fails to create the necessary folder to continue(this is with the interop unlocked L950DS). Maybe someone else on xda can help out.


----------



## omilive (Sep 21, 2016)

*Enable VoLTE in Lumia 950 DS*



pizzaboy192 said:


> Thanks for that! Looks like changing that toggle (and the one on my specific IMSI) didn't bring the toggle up in win10m. I'll keep digging though. I know the phone is VoLTE capable since the AT&T one is, but it seems I'm missing something important.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,
Did you managed to find any way to enable VoLTE ? 
I am using Lumia 950 DS, My carrier supports VoLTE feature but in my phone there is no option to enable VoLTE. I can just use internet but no voice call.
I tried to change registry keys as well but no luck.
Please help me if anybody here managed to enable this feature.


----------



## raghulive (Sep 21, 2016)

EspHack2 said:


> I enabled field test using the reg edit but it doesnt show a list of bands, all I can do is lock to 2-3-4g, the other toggles revert after restart

Click to collapse



these reg edit there from long time,it can't enable field test,even if you deploy field test appx ,and open with gadget app ,  it limited to locking 2g/3g/4g same setting in sim settings appears in field-test app.better solution would be trying Fw that had field test on ROM.
it will look like  RM-XXXX VAR NAM ( or )  RM-XXXX VAR APAC VN CV lumiafirmware.com,
locked bands  in field-test  will be in same state even after reboot.


----------



## panneer_pan (Sep 29, 2016)

*L950 DS VoLTE enable..*

Any one find out the Registry key for VoLTE enabling...

Pls help us.....

---------- Post added at 02:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:56 PM ----------




pizzaboy192 said:


> Holy crap! It worked! Time to start messing around!

Click to collapse



hi.. can you help me to edit the regitry fro Enabling VoLTE on Lumia 950.???


----------



## anubis23 (Sep 30, 2016)

it also seems like their is a modemconfig .nvi files that has to be loaded to the phone for the modem to configure correctly. Activating certain registry key wont actually enable some of the feature due to the modem config files. I am still looking for the Alcatel OneTouch Fierce XL windows ffu or cab list to help with enabling VoLTE or to dive deeper. I posted on the windowscentral forums, reddit, and here on xda but no one is able or I assume willing to offer up the ffu for cablist for the phone. The reasoning behind wanting the ffu or cablist for the Alcatel phone is because it is the only "official" tmobile phone that came with windows 10 mobile on it, which as we all know, the registry configurations has changed a little in windows 10 mobile from that of windows phone 8.1.


----------



## AlvinPhilemon (Oct 4, 2016)

dipayans24 said:


> You need to know probably these keys from an x50 user
> HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Phone\Settin\PreferredRecordingApplication
> HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Phone\Setting\RecordingFeatureDisabled
> Also, there is high chance that it will require more keys other than this to enable recording.

Click to collapse



You are wrong. I've enabled recording for voice calls and it saves it to my Phone in C:\Data\Users\Public\Recorded Calls under the name of the person you recorded.


----------



## EspHack2 (Oct 4, 2016)

raghulive said:


> these reg edit there from long time,it can't enable field test,even if you deploy field test appx ,and open with gadget app ,  it limited to locking 2g/3g/4g same setting in sim settings appears in field-test app.better solution would be trying Fw that had field test on ROM.
> it will look like  RM-XXXX VAR NAM ( or )  RM-XXXX VAR APAC VN CV lumiafirmware.com,
> locked bands  in field-test  will be in same state even after reboot.

Click to collapse



none of that for 928 so I'm out of luck, at least I can lock to 3g now but hardly ever needed to do that anyway


----------



## dipayans24 (Oct 9, 2016)

AlvinPhilemon said:


> You are wrong. I've enabled recording for voice calls and it saves it to my Phone in C:\Data\Users\Public\Recorded Calls under the name of the person you recorded.

Click to collapse



Chances are i can be wrong, but please tell us How did manage to enable it,unless you are using a x5x phone?


----------



## rajaganesan7 (Oct 12, 2016)

*How to Change Registry Keys*



Techno-Freak said:


> Path:
> HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Cellular\MVSettings\IMSISpecific\Default\CellUX
> 
> Key:
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm using Lumia 638 4G , Its Support 4G Network , How to open Registry on the lumia 638 4g,


----------



## Narik950 (Oct 14, 2016)

*ppkg file*



anubis23 said:


> Hey everyone, these are the files that are processed for provisioning the L640 (T-Mobile) to set up the phone for VoLTE. I've been looking for a way to either deploy the files, most of the core files that is needed for VoLTE is processed through the provxml which via MCSF. Attempting to hard code the MCSF to its location in the registry from the source keys fails to create the necessary folder to continue(this is with the interop unlocked L950DS). Maybe someone else on xda can help out.

Click to collapse



Hi,
Could you please share the ppkg file for the L640 T-mobile provisioning. 
thanks


----------



## anubis23 (Oct 31, 2016)

Narik950 said:


> Hi,
> Could you please share the ppkg file for the L640 T-mobile provisioning.
> thanks

Click to collapse



Hello there, I unfortunately do not have the spike file for the T-Mobile Lumia 640. As far as enabling*VoLTE*or WifiCalling on the Lumia 950DS, it*seems out of reach to use because I am at*the conclusion to enable this we have to find a way to flash the modem .nvi file. I tried to*flash the 640 LTE from mobile customer nvi*file, along with the ATT 950 nvi file for the DS version and no take. If you look at the nvi file, it*has all of the necessary information that needs to be applied to the modem for LTE and Wifi Calling to work with registry tweaks and so forth.


----------



## brownie80 (Nov 13, 2016)

anubis23 said:


> If you look at the nvi file, it*has all of the necessary information that needs to be applied to the modem for LTE and Wifi Calling to work with registry tweaks and so forth.

Click to collapse



I successfully flashed the 950 XL Single SIM firmware of the German T-Mobile / Telekom onto my 950 XL Dual SIM un-branded phone - and now VoLTE works flawless. Of course I was losing the capabilities to use the 2nd SIM slot. It's just not recognized, or better: the 2nd call button and all the other settings doesn't show up.

Maybe someone can analyse the differences between both firmwares to find out what kind of settings needed?

The German T-Mobile / Telekom also supports WLAN-Call on iPhone and Galaxy S6/S7 phones - and as I understand its an IPSec connection to the network core of the provider - so at least settings like target IP / DNS, and maybe some certificates must be baked into the firmware somewhere, even if the SIM card itself does the encryption shake-hands with the network core.

Someone any idea? Maybe these connection setting can taken from the Android firmware somehow?


----------



## panneer_pan (Nov 14, 2016)

*Product code*

Can you provide us the product code which u have used? German T-Mobile 950& 950XL,???


----------



## brownie80 (Nov 14, 2016)

panneer_pan said:


> Can you provide us the product code which u have used? German T-Mobile 950& 950XL,???

Click to collapse



sure, its 059X4V3 on a Lumia 950 XL - and can be flashed to an 950 XL Dual-SIM as well, with losing the DS capabilities.

VoLTE is available and works flawless even in latest Developer Preview.

WIFI-Call (or WLAN Call in Germany) would be nice to have as well.

The operator-name is TMO-DE.


----------



## honigbar (Nov 17, 2016)

Any way of getting ATT's VoLTE working on the DS 950?


----------



## brownie80 (Nov 21, 2016)

I think the main problem are the correct NVI settings - beside some registry tweaking. We have take the correct settings from a working NVI configuration of a working FFU file and just update the NVI part of the phone.

Does anyone can extract these information from an FFU part?


----------



## kdanina (Nov 23, 2016)

Flashed the t-mobile ffu to my lumia 640 DS without a sim card in and Volte and wifi calling on t-mobile works on latest release preview windows 10 mobile. 

---------- Post added at 01:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:23 AM ----------

Thanks brownie80! else i wouldn't even tried to flash a single sim ffu to my dual sim.  Confirmed lost the use of second sim but I don't use it anyway....
Btw I flashed the tmobile ffu updated all apps then installed insider release preview then installed windows 10.  Updated apps again and then update to 14393.448. For me, I had to install the tmobile app from store and open/login using data NOT wifi then wifi calling works. Have to make sure that ims registered.


----------



## the_technophyle (Nov 23, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> I did it on lumia 640 xl dual sim.!!  thank you.

Click to collapse



Do u use 4g using these ?


----------



## panneer_pan (Nov 24, 2016)

brownie80 said:


> I think the main problem are the correct NVI settings - beside some registry tweaking. We have take the correct settings from a working NVI configuration of a working FFU file and just update the NVI part of the phone.
> 
> Does anyone can extract these information from an FFU part?

Click to collapse



hi... look what i found.. Can this help u??
for extract FFU file..

http://en.miui.com/thread-205906-1-1.html


----------



## hackbeard (Nov 27, 2016)

AlvinPhilemon said:


> You are wrong. I've enabled recording for voice calls and it saves it to my Phone in C:\Data\Users\Public\Recorded Calls under the name of the person you recorded.

Click to collapse



how did you do that?


----------



## anubis23 (Nov 28, 2016)

brownie80 said:


> I successfully flashed the 950 XL Single SIM firmware of the German T-Mobile / Telekom onto my 950 XL Dual SIM un-branded phone - and now VoLTE works flawless. Of course I was losing the capabilities to use the 2nd SIM slot. It's just not recognized, or better: the 2nd call button and all the other settings doesn't show up.
> 
> Maybe someone can analyse the differences between both firmwares to find out what kind of settings needed?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey this is good news, I always wondered if this was possible and now that you have confirmed it, I can*now try different paths such as this to get the LTE working. Thank you for attempting this and posting.


----------



## brownie80 (Dec 4, 2016)

panneer_pan said:


> hi... look what i found.. Can this help u??
> for extract FFU file..
> 
> http://en.miui.com/thread-205906-1-1.html

Click to collapse



THANKS! I already did some digging around in the mounted image, but any NVI settings in my Lumia 950 XL Telekom-branded ROM I did not found, which can help me to understand the settings needed for other phones. I guess, it must be in another partition or some bootloader to initalize the modem.

Any idea how to go deeper somehow?


----------



## panneer_pan (Dec 11, 2016)

brownie80 said:


> THANKS! I already did some digging around in the mounted image, but any NVI settings in my Lumia 950 XL Telekom-branded ROM I did not found, which can help me to understand the settings needed for other phones. I guess, it must be in another partition or some bootloader to initalize the modem.
> 
> Any idea how to go deeper somehow?

Click to collapse



hi... here i found all the settings realted to IMS and VoLTE , this is page where u can browse and find the details.. here all register key settng and files are given.. if you use interop tools u can ablw to view all settings....
http://sysdev.microsoft.com/en-us/Hardware/oem/docs/Customization/Enable_IMS_services


and tell me your form which place??? after flashed which network sim card using????
???

---------- Post added at 02:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:13 PM ----------




panneer_pan said:


> hi... here i found all the settings realted to IMS and VoLTE , this is page where u can browse and find the details.. here all register key settng and files are given.. if you use interop tools u can ablw to view all settings....
> http://sysdev.microsoft.com/en-us/Hardware/oem/docs/Customization/Enable_IMS_services
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



and check HKLM > software> and any where phone under that setting will be what is there? compare the registry values by using VoLTE enbled and not eabled.. so that u can note it and u can do it.....

and MCSF Folder having VoLte and all details and path deatils.. connect ur phone in contunim mode and use Interop tool. u can do it... pls let me know...


https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/dn757467(v=vs.85).aspx

here u can check and u can find the L640 provision http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3862127&d=1472780938

u can look up those and share us the details....


----------



## furkan028 (Dec 14, 2016)

*Does VoLTE works in Nokia Lumia 735?*

Hey everyone...I've a VoLTE supported sim...But I can only use Data and not calling and messaging..Even I can't receive call in my device with this VoLTE enabled sim...My friends are easily using these VoLTE service in their Android and iOS handsets but I can't do so..
I've Lumia * 735 * in region INDIA and VoLTE enabled sim is JIO and my device service provider - CV GBIE.
Please anybody help me to activate VoLTE calls in my Lumia


----------



## nate0 (Dec 15, 2016)

Hi. It might have been posted here already and I missed it. Has anyone tried what was posted earlier but for the 950 Dual Sim?  Flash a RM-1105 ROM to a RM-1118 for use with AT&T (of course single sim will only be available) correct? Are there any known issues with that? Thank you.


----------



## nate0 (Dec 18, 2016)

Has anyone tried looking for and/or pushing the cabs for the RM1105 ATT 950 in order to enable enhanced volte services on the DS 950?

Sent from mTalk


----------



## nate0 (Dec 26, 2016)

honigbar said:


> Any way of getting ATT's VoLTE working on the DS 950?

Click to collapse



Hi. I was able to do this on my unlocked dual sim US 950. In order to do it though I had to alter the platform ID via cabs from the att variant, and also I had to do a full nvi update reflash with the newest rm-1105 rom.  The first go at it rendered both sim slots useless because I only flashed the rm-1105 ffu file.  I thought I was out of luck until I re-issued the full nvi update flash manually. I think I also have to register the imei with ATT, but enhanced services is already available and the default apn is nxtgenphone. About to update to the newest production build soon and see how it goes...

Sent from mTalk


----------



## brownie80 (Dec 26, 2016)

panneer_pan said:


> and tell me your form which place??? after flashed which network sim card using????
> ???
> and MCSF Folder having VoLte and all details and path deatils.. connect ur phone in contunim mode and use Interop tool. u can do it... pls let me know...
> u can look up those and share us the details....

Click to collapse




I double checked all registry settings*and applied in my German Lumia 1520 with an VoLTE enabled SIM-card (which works flawless in the Lumia 950 XL DS, with*flashed Single-SIM ROM from German Telekom).

The problem: Definitely some settings must be done within the NVI*settings, which are*IMHO completely independent from the Windows Mobile registry settings.

Does anyone have an idea how to change the NVI settings manually or re-flash them*with the THOR2 tool? I have some*NVI-files*for my VoLTE enable Single-SIM ROM files, but I cannot apply them.
I can flash the NVI part from the FFU file, but not from the XML file.

The content*looks like, which could be responsible for the IMS/VoLTE part:




{"jsonrpc": "2.0", "method": "WriteEFSData", "params": {"MessageVersion": 0, "FilePath": "/nv/item_files/gsm/gl1/antenna_switch_tx_div_min_delta_btw_antenna", "Data": [3, 0], "ItemType": "Item"}, "id": 0}
{"jsonrpc": "2.0", "method": "WriteEFSData", "params": {"MessageVersion": 0, "FilePath": "/nv/item_files/gsm/gl1/antenna_switching_tx_diversity_enable", "Data": [1], "ItemType": "Item"}, "id": 0}
{"jsonrpc": "2.0", "method": "WriteEFSData", "params": {"MessageVersion": 0, "FilePath": "/nv/item_files/gsm/gl1/antenna_switching_tx_diversity_threshold", "Data": [176, 255], "ItemType": "Item"}, "id": 0}
{"jsonrpc": "2.0", "method": "WriteEFSData", "params": {"MessageVersion": 0, "FilePath": "/nv/item_files/gsm/gl1/gsm_commercial_recovery_restart", "Data": [1], "ItemType": "Item"}, "id": 0}
{"jsonrpc": "2.0", "method": "WriteEFSData", "params": {"MessageVersion": 0, "FilePath": "/nv/item_files/ims/IMS_enable", "Data": [0], "ItemType": "Item"}, "id": 0}
{"jsonrpc": "2.0", "method": "WriteEFSData", "params": {"MessageVersion": 0, "FilePath": "/nv/item_files/ims/ims_hybrid_enable", "Data": [0], "ItemType": "Item"}, "id": 0}
{"jsonrpc": "2.0", "method": "WriteEFSData", "params": {"MessageVersion": 0, "FilePath": "/nv/item_files/ims/ims_operation_mode", "Data": [2], "ItemType": "Item"}, "id": 0}
{"jsonrpc": "2.0", "method": "WriteEFSData", "params": {"MessageVersion": 0, "FilePath": "/nv/item_files/ims/ims_scr_amr_nb_enabled", "Data": [0], "ItemType": "Item"}, "id": 0}
{"jsonrpc": "2.0", "method": "WriteEFSData", "params": {"MessageVersion": 0, "FilePath": "/nv/item_files/ims/ims_scr_amr_wb_enabled", "Data": [0], "ItemType": "Item"}, "id": 0}
{"jsonrpc": "2.0", "method": "WriteEFSData", "params": {"MessageVersion": 0, "FilePath": "/nv/item_files/ims/ims_user_agent", "Data": [77, 105, 99, 114, 111, 115, 111, 102, 116, 32, 76, 117, 109, 105, 97, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0], "ItemType": "Data"}, "id": 0}



Does anyone has an idea*how to flash individual NVI*modem information to the phone?


----------



## nate0 (Dec 26, 2016)

There are thor2 options to send nvi messages to log but that is not capable to flash or update anything it seems. I never got anywhere with that.  I honestly should have tried this below after updating the platform ID for my DS 950 to just flash the needed data, before flashing the whole ffu first.



Assuming your Lumia is able to flash the ffu with volte settings:



Maybe try thor2 -mode uefiflash -ffufile "RM-xxxx.ffu" -do_full_nvi_update -skip_flash



EDIT/UPDATE: I think there's more to it than that though, as updates are for the modem partitions which may already have the layout/structure from the volte enabled rom.  I honestly did not want to spend days on this, and being on att I really just wanted the advance LTE services intended and new by example that a full flash of the intended rom was the easiest decision to attempt this.



Sent from mTalk


----------



## brownie80 (Dec 26, 2016)

nate0 said:


> Assuming your Lumia is able to flash the ffu with volte settings:
> Maybe try thor2 -mode uefiflash -ffufile "RM-xxxx.ffu" -do_full_nvi_update -skip_flash
> EDIT/UPDATE: I think there's more to it than that though, as updates are for the modem partitions which may already have the layout/structure from the volte enabled rom.  I honestly did not want to spend days on this, and being on att I really just wanted the advance LTE services intended and new by example that a full flash of the intended rom was the easiest decision to attempt this.

Click to collapse



I would like to mix some options: the*VoLTE-enabled*ROM options from the Lumia 950 XL Single-SIM*and the Lumia 950 XL DS ROM option*to enable both SIM-cards. As another nice addition I would like to add Wifi-Calling as well, which*works perfectly on Android phones*branded from German Telekom, but they*are not updating firmware for the branded Lumia 950 XL Single-SIM anymore. So I would like to help my*Lumia*in combining all options, collected from other operators, or trying to extract these information from the Android phones and*apply them somehow.

As a second goal I want to achieve is the VoLTE support for my Lumia 1520, which*is not supported from German Telekom at all, but*basically its just a question of the correct NVI settings.

I am pretty sure it must*be possible to just flash the*NVI part with THOR2 - plus the correct registry settings, it should be*possible - as hardware, software and the network does*support it!


----------



## nate0 (Dec 26, 2016)

brownie80 said:


> I would like to mix some options: the*VoLTE-enabled*ROM options from the Lumia 950 XL Single-SIM*and the Lumia 950 XL DS ROM option*to enable both SIM-cards. As another nice addition I would like to add Wifi-Calling as well, which*works perfectly on Android phones*branded from German Telekom, but they*are not updating firmware for the branded Lumia 950 XL Single-SIM anymore. So I would like to help my*Lumia*in combining all options, collected from other operators, or trying to extract these information from the Android phones and*apply them somehow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I thought about that part with this 950 DS which had count-wise more FW updates than the ATT variant, but the ATT variant has a higher fw version...I am not certain how that equates to more options exactly on my side...



I agree.  That the nvi updating was where I wanted to go from the start...



I see your goals here and sounds like a plan...I can tell you that what helped me as far as the cab-files goes, was the thread posted by TirstanLeBoss here.

---------- Post added at 05:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:41 PM ----------

I can confirm now...Once, I registered my ATT lumia 950 imei with ATT under my account, the ims registration completed to one.att.net.


----------



## tearfalls (Dec 27, 2016)

Hello. Just wondering if your VoLTE trick also works with T-Mobile. And also do you get the WiFi Calling function to work? Last, the ATT branded 950 supports both PMA and QI wireless charging with no apparant hardware difference, I'm wondering if you flash your unbranded 950 with ATT ffu would it enable the PMA charging function as well?



nate0 said:


> I thought about that part with this 950 DS which had count-wise more FW updates than the ATT variant, but the ATT variant has a higher fw version...I am not certain how that equates to more options exactly on my side...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## nate0 (Dec 27, 2016)

tearfalls said:


> Hello. Just wondering if your VoLTE trick also works with T-Mobile. And also do you get the WiFi Calling function to work? Last, the ATT branded 950 supports both PMA and QI wireless charging with no apparant hardware difference, I'm wondering if you flash your unbranded 950 with ATT ffu would it enable the PMA charging function as well?

Click to collapse



The lumia 950 is not yet supported by ATT for WiFi calling.  For now it is a waiting game.  If I moved this one to a t-mobile sim I do not see why not, as it has VoLTE/enhanced LTE services right now, I see if I can try it at some point.  It is ATT that has limited the 950 amongst others from getting VoWiFi...I could test the PMA charging if you would like and let you know.  How would I know the difference? I have used a Samsung wireless charger EP-PG920i for it before flashing the rm-1105 ffu, but I have an older Nokia wireless charger as well model DT-900 that I have not used.


----------



## tearfalls (Dec 27, 2016)

Thanks for your reply. In terms of testing the PMA charging, the simplest way I can think of is just to go to a Starbucks and try their wireless charging pad imbedded inside some of the tables. For some reason all the Starbucks use PMA instead of the more common QI standard.  And just out of curiosity, how did you manage to successfully brand your unbranded 950 ds with the ATT ffu? I've tried to change my unbranded 950 ds' product code from 059X5G2 to 059X4D5 and use thor2 to flash the ATT ffu but it said unmatching code. Could you please share the your experience on how to do it correctly? Thanks again.




nate0 said:


> The lumia 950 is not yet supported by ATT for WiFi calling.  For now it is a waiting game.  If I moved this one to a t-mobile sim I do not see why not, as it has VoLTE/enhanced LTE services right now, I see if I can try it at some point.  It is ATT that has limited the 950 amongst others from getting VoWiFi...I could test the PMA charging if you would like and let you know.  How would I know the difference? I have used a Samsung wireless charger EP-PG920i for it before flashing the rm-1105 ffu, but I have an older Nokia wireless charger as well model DT-900 that I have not used.

Click to collapse


----------



## nate0 (Dec 27, 2016)

I'll see if I can test the PMA this week.  I can provide a short tutorial later tonight or tomorrow.  As I know there could possibly be other avenues I could have tried or may have missed I wanted to possibly work with someone to run through it as I did. Then if needed improve what I did if possible in the event others want to use this knowledge too.

Sent from mTalk


----------



## tearfalls (Dec 27, 2016)

Much appreciated! A short tutorial would be very helpful. I'm about to manually update cabs from the ATT variant but now decide to wait for your tutorial just to be safe. Thanks.



nate0 said:


> I'll see if I can test the PMA this week.  I can provide a short tutorial later tonight or tomorrow.  As I know there could possibly be other avenues I could have tried or may have missed I wanted to possibly work with someone to run through it as I did. Then if needed improve what I did if possible in the event others want to use this knowledge too.
> 
> Sent from mTalk

Click to collapse


----------



## nate0 (Dec 27, 2016)

tearfalls said:


> Much appreciated! A short tutorial would be very helpful. I'm about to manually update cabs from the ATT variant but now decide to wait for your tutorial just to be safe. Thanks.

Click to collapse



While yours is still on the dual sim rom, can you do me a favor and open field test. Check if band 17 and band 30 are there?

Sent from mTalk


----------



## tearfalls (Dec 27, 2016)

Sure. LTE Band 17 is there, but LTE Band 30 is not.



nate0 said:


> While yours is still on the dual sim rom, can you do me a favor and open field test. Check if band 17 and band 30 are there?
> 
> Sent from mTalk

Click to collapse


----------



## nate0 (Dec 27, 2016)

tearfalls said:


> Sure. LTE Band 17 is there, but LTE Band 30 is not.

Click to collapse



Interesting. My field test shows band 30, but no band 17. Thanks for confirming this.

Sent from mTalk


----------



## tearfalls (Dec 27, 2016)

That's weird. You would think the ATT version would support band 17 since part of their LTE network depends on this band.



nate0 said:


> Interesting. My field test shows band 30, but no band 17. Thanks for confirming this.
> 
> Sent from mTalk

Click to collapse


----------



## tejashash (Dec 30, 2016)

can this work on LUMIA 730 Dual Sim


----------



## tearfalls (Jan 4, 2017)

Just to report and sum up some of the tests I've done.  

1. Flash the unbranded 950 to ATT 950 won't bring VoLTE function to carriers other than ATT. At least it won't enable VoLTE for US-Tmobile.
2. Flash the unbranded 950 to ATT 950 won't activate the PMA wireless charging function. ATT's version must have some hardware differences which are not visible.
3. Flash the unbranded 950 to TMO-GE version (T-Mobile Germany) also won't bring VoLTE function to US-Tmobile. 

To sum up, so far still no idea how to enable carrier-specific function on an unbranded device if there is no carrier-specific ROM already available.


----------



## nate0 (Jan 5, 2017)

tearfalls said:


> Just to report and sum up some of the tests I've done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are there any T-Mobile Windows 10 devices that get wifi calling?  I dont use t-mobile... As far as AT&T I own a Lumia 830 and now have my Lumia 950 DS with an AT&T ROM, and neither have ever supported wifi calling.  Only enhanced LTE services.

Sent from mTalk


----------



## tearfalls (Jan 5, 2017)

Yes, every T-Mobile US branded Windows 10 device supports wifi calling. Such as Alcatel IDOL 4S. And many reported that T-Mobile branded Windows 8 device such as Lumia 640XL also has wifi calling after upgrading to Windows 10. 



nate0 said:


> Are there any T-Mobile Windows 10 devices that get wifi calling?  I dont use t-mobile... As far as AT&T I own a Lumia 830 and now have my Lumia 950 DS with an AT&T ROM, and neither have ever supported wifi calling.  Only enhanced LTE services.
> 
> Sent from mTalk

Click to collapse


----------



## nate0 (Jan 5, 2017)

tearfalls said:


> Yes, every T-Mobile US branded Windows 10 device supports wifi calling. Such as Alcatel IDOL 4S. And many reported that T-Mobile branded Windows 8 device such as Lumia 640XL also has wifi calling after upgrading to Windows 10.

Click to collapse



How about hd voice?  



Is the quality any better than AT&T? If it is I might have to consider switching...

Sent from mTalk


----------



## tearfalls (Jan 5, 2017)

HD VOICE/VOLTE is available for any T-Mobile branded Windows Phones. Unfortunately I was not able to enable it on my unbranded 950 so I don't get a chance to experience it. But the regular voice is good enough so it does not negatively affect anything. 

I used to have Verizon on Lumia Icon. All the IMS function works well. Switched to T-Mobile so I can use newer devices without having Verizon's "approval". So far so good about the service. I went to Europe this year and tried their free data/message roaming. It worked great. In some countries you even get 4G or LTE service with speed over 10mb/s. 



nate0 said:


> How about hd voice?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## nate0 (Jan 5, 2017)

If using an unlocked Windows device on ATT, the voice/call quality is horrible.  Almost every time I answered a call I would hear a screech followed by the persons voice for about the first 10 seconds then it would disappear. So glad that is over with the ATT rom.


----------



## agriz (Mar 6, 2017)

pizzaboy192 said:


> Holy crap! It worked! Time to start messing around!

Click to collapse



How did you get access to registry? I want to enable volte in 650


----------



## nate0 (Mar 7, 2017)

agriz said:


> How did you get access to registry? I want to enable volte in 650

Click to collapse



There is a really nice tool called Interop Tools.  Search the forums and follow the directions provided with it if you want access.  Let us know if you enable it...


----------



## agriz (Mar 7, 2017)

Sir, after installing interop tool, can I get updates from windows?


----------



## nate0 (Mar 7, 2017)

There's nothing stating the opposite. The program itself is not known to prevent updates.  However what you do with it could, I suppose.  Please see the developer's thread on the tool and ask there for more info.


----------



## sco1984 (Mar 9, 2017)

Techno-Freak said:


> Path:
> HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Cellular\MVSettings\IMSISpecific\Default\CellUX
> 
> Key:
> ...

Click to collapse



Tried.
Not working in my Lumia 830.


----------



## sco1984 (Mar 9, 2017)

winphouser said:


> I don't _know_ but try adding ##3282# to HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Phone\Settings\PartnerImmediateDialStrings using CustomPFD Registry Editor; reboot and dial ##3282# ?

Click to collapse



I tried this in my Lumia 830 today.
I performed following steps

i) Installed 'Interop Tools' in my Lumia 830 having latest Windows 10 Windows Insider preview version i.e.  1704 (10.0.15047.0) build
ii) Edited = HKey Local Machine\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Phone\Settings\PartnerImmediateDialStrings
iii) Put ##3282# at very beginning of the line
iv) Restarted phone but Nokia logo kept flashing for a while. Removed battery, reinserted & started phone & it booted properly
v) Now dialed ##3282#
vi) Got following screens & options.

Not sure which will help.
I am using Reliance Jio 4G sim in this Lumia 830
Rumours says Reliance Jio is using different band of 4G which is making difficult to enable phone for voLTE calling.
How ever I am not sure if it's because I have not used voice calling in my phone yet.
Will update shortly after I put Jio 4G sim in LTE based Android phone & activate voice calling.

Regards,
Amey.

Regards,
Amey.


----------



## kountry83 (Mar 15, 2017)

*Help me please...Lost*



brownie80 said:


> I successfully flashed the 950 XL Single SIM firmware of the German T-Mobile / Telekom onto my 950 XL Dual SIM un-branded phone - and now VoLTE works flawless. Of course I was losing the capabilities to use the 2nd SIM slot. It's just not recognized, or better: the 2nd call button and all the other settings doesn't show up.
> 
> Maybe someone can analyse the differences between both firmwares to find out what kind of settings needed?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey bud
I have flashed the TMO-DE and TMO-GB ffu for tmobile to my Lumia 950 XL. I still can't get VOLTE or wifi calling to work How did you do it?

Thank you


----------



## nate0 (Mar 17, 2017)

When you flashed did you do a full nvi update and factory reset?


----------



## prajith k k (Mar 20, 2017)

kdanina said:


> Flashed the t-mobile ffu to my lumia 640 DS without a sim card in and Volte and wifi calling on t-mobile works on latest release preview windows 10 mobile.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:23 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



which flash tool are you using..i cant flash my phone with another ffu..i tried atf,lumia flash tool

---------- Post added at 07:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:01 AM ----------




brownie80 said:


> I successfully flashed the 950 XL Single SIM firmware of the German T-Mobile / Telekom onto my 950 XL Dual SIM un-branded phone - and now VoLTE works flawless. Of course I was losing the capabilities to use the 2nd SIM slot. It's just not recognized, or better: the 2nd call button and all the other settings doesn't show up.
> 
> Maybe someone can analyse the differences between both firmwares to find out what kind of settings needed?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How did you managed to flash another ffu..Which flashtool are you using..


----------



## nate0 (May 7, 2017)

I found a way to enable AT&T VoLTE services/IMS registration on non AT&T Windows 10 mobile phones including a Lumia 950 XL (still testing the XL).  So far I have had it work on the Alcatel IDOL 4s.  I wanted to share it here since there were two carriers mentioned AT&T and T-Mobile.  So if my method works for AT&T then it might be worth it to check out a T-Mobile certified Lumia phone or ROM for the same solution.

You will need an interop unlocked phone, full filesystem access via MTP or SFTP and some files used for provisioning the modem and other settings on the phone.

The trick is to get access to the C:\PROGRAMS folder on the phone you need changes done.  Once you have read/write access there it is pretty simple after that. Mind you that this only worked for AT&T thus far.

Under C:\PROGRAMS\COMMONFILES from a phone/ffu working with VoLTE on the carrier, there are more than several directories there that act as the provisioning for this.  What I have been doing is copying over everything under C:\PROGRAMS\COMMONFILES\ADC C:\PROGRAMS\COMMONFILES\OEM\MMO C:\PROGRAMS\COMMONFILES\RCS.  I used the files from a Lumia 950 RM-1105 for the IDOL 4s to work.

Copy the files from above and replace the ones on the other phone your working with. 
Once I did that, I noticed that after several hours my phone provisioned keys and setting on it's own and showed the Toggle for Enhanced LTE services.  From there I did a hard reset just to see the results, and it again provisioned the settings, keys all on its own.  From that point I had to register a Lumia IMEI that is certified for VoLTE on AT&T.  But once that was done it worked.  I do not think it is perfect as their might be drivers that are used for the HD voice and such, but it works. I get LTE while on phone calls and not 4G. I also get the keys added for all the ims settings automatically.  The APN defaults to nxtgenphone on its own too.

UPDATE: This definitely works with AT&T.  Since I was almost blindly doing this about a week ago, I have since flashed over twice now my IDOL4s (w/ the T-Mobile FFU) and realized I only have to add and replace the files and folders under C:\PROGRAMS\Commonfiles\ADC with those found in a 950 AT&T FFU.  Once done I simply do a hard reset with the sim card inserted.  Once up and running the VoLTE toggle for IMS is available, but I have to ask ATT to update my IMEI.  After that and a couple reboots and HD voice is enabled.


----------



## tearfalls (May 7, 2017)

Hi nate0,

Good to see you still working on it and thanks do much for sharing this tutorial. For us T-Mobile users, is it possible for you to extract and share the provision file from the idol 4s T-Mobile firmware?


----------



## nate0 (May 7, 2017)

I'll take a look, but I am not certain if T-Mobile uses the same method or not for their services.  I suspected they did.


----------



## tearfalls (May 8, 2017)

nate0 said:


> I'll take a look, but I am not certain if T-Mobile uses the same method or not for their services.  I suspected they did.

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot. It will be great if it works with tmobile as well. WiFi calling can be really useful.


----------



## nate0 (May 8, 2017)

Looks like the only provisioning is in the ADC folder. You can browse through the cabs and see the ims settings there.  I could not find any other files from my perspective.  Give these a try I suppose.

Edit: I used Windows Phone Internals to dump the main OS, then mounted it with OSF mount.  So if you want to look more at that FFU, you can use that way.


----------



## tearfalls (May 9, 2017)

nate0 said:


> Looks like the only provisioning is in the ADC folder. You can browse through the cabs and see the ims settings there.  I could not find any other files from my perspective.  Give these a try I suppose.
> 
> Edit: I used Windows Phone Internals to dump the main OS, then mounted it with OSF mount.  So if you want to look more at that FFU, you can use that way.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the file. However, I overwrite the original files in the adc folder but it seems to be not working. Guess there is some other provision files or rather the idol 4s uses a different structure than Lumia.


----------



## nate0 (May 9, 2017)

I have full access (r/w) on the 950xl using sftp, but only on earlier OS versions.  If I take an update I still have access but cannot write the files.  15086 version of W10M seems to allow the access for me on the XL.


----------



## poken1151 (May 9, 2017)

nate0 said:


> I found a way to enable AT&T VoLTE services/IMS registration on non AT&T Windows 10 mobile phones including a Lumia 950 XL (still testing the XL).  So far I have had it work on the Alcatel IDOL 4s.  I wanted to share it here since there were two carriers mentioned AT&T and T-Mobile.  So if my method works for AT&T then it might be worth it to check out a T-Mobile certified Lumia phone or ROM for the same solution.
> 
> You will need an interop unlocked phone, full filesystem access via MTP or SFTP and some files used for provisioning the modem and other settings on the phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Has anyone else verified this? Seems like a possible no-wipe solution (well, assuming I can interop-uinlock on the latest preview with no wipe.... can I?).


----------



## tearfalls (May 9, 2017)

nate0 said:


> I have full access (r/w) on the 950xl using sftp, but only on earlier OS versions.  If I take an update I still have access but cannot write the files.  15086 version of W10M seems to allow the access for me on the XL.

Click to collapse




I'm on the latest Feature 2 branch and I can use putty to copy and overwrite files under ADC folder but it does not seem to have any effects other than reset my calling history/voice mail box content.


----------



## nate0 (May 9, 2017)

I have IMS registering on the 950xl DS I have, but at the moment am having issues with the modem defaulting to 4g only.  It will regiser and be good there but I lose all the LTE bands being enabled by default.  I am not certain if it is due to the dual sim config/setup or something else out of order I did.


----------



## tearfalls (May 9, 2017)

nate0 said:


> I have full access (r/w) on the 950xl using sftp, but only on earlier OS versions.  If I take an update I still have access but cannot write the files.  15086 version of W10M seems to allow the access for me on the XL.

Click to collapse



Perhaps it will be easier to use a tmobile Lumia 640 as a reference model. I'll look into it more tomorrow. Thanks for all the help again.


----------



## nate0 (May 9, 2017)

tearfalls said:


> I'm on the latest Feature 2 branch and I can use putty to copy and overwrite files under ADC folder but it does not seem to have any effects other than reset my calling history/voice mail box content.

Click to collapse



There are also some ELf files under c:\windows\system32 that I never noticed on other phones. Maybe someone can decipher what they might do or if they are useful.  There might be some settings in there that are used during that time. They are under c:\Windows\System32\mcfg_sw c:\Windows\System32\mcfg_hw.  The list here are from the IDOL4s T-Mobile FFU


----------



## tearfalls (May 9, 2017)

nate0 said:


> There are also some ELf files under c:\windows\system32 that I never noticed on other phones. Maybe someone can decipher what they might do or if they are useful.  There might be some settings in there that are used during that time. They are under c:\Windows\System32\mcfg_sw c:\Windows\System32\mcfg_hw.  The list here are from the IDOL4s T-Mobile FFU

Click to collapse



So, I was able to make WIFI Calling option show up in the menu. However, the IMS is still showing not registered and neither WIFI Calling nor VOLTE is working depite that the option shows up in the menu. Not sure what can be done next.


----------



## nate0 (May 9, 2017)

tearfalls said:


> So, I was able to make WIFI Calling option show up in the menu. However, the IMS is still showing not registered and neither WIFI Calling nor VOLTE is working depite that the option shows up in the menu. Not sure what can be done next.

Click to collapse



Well the 950 is not whitelisted on T-Mo. So go from there I assume, right?

For ATT I have to have them update a Windows Lumia 950 IMEI that is whitelisted for VoLTE on their network.


----------



## tearfalls (May 9, 2017)

nate0 said:


> Well the 950 is not whitelisted on T-Mo. So go from there I assume, right?
> 
> For ATT I have to have them update a Windows Lumia 950 IMEI that is whitelisted for VoLTE on their network.

Click to collapse



If that is the case, I guess that is as far as we can go. Just tried again to use ADC folder from Tmobile Lumia 640 to replace my 950's ADC folder. The Cellular menu looks a bit different with WIFI calling option there as well but still won't work.


----------



## nate0 (May 9, 2017)

tearfalls said:


> If that is the case, I guess that is as far as we can go.

Click to collapse



Why is that?


----------



## tearfalls (May 9, 2017)

nate0 said:


> tearfalls said:
> 
> 
> > If that is the case, I guess that is as far as we can go. QUOTE]
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## nate0 (May 9, 2017)

tearfalls said:


> nate0 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think there is a way to ask T-Mobile to register an IMEI just so you can use the IMS service.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## tearfalls (May 9, 2017)

nate0 said:


> tearfalls said:
> 
> 
> > I did (not in that exact way) with AT&T.  I'm am speculating that T-Mobile VoLTE works the same way...is that all that needs to be done now?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## nate0 (May 9, 2017)

tearfalls said:


> nate0 said:
> 
> 
> > So before you register your IMEI with ATT, there is nothing showing up about Enhanced 4G service under the Cellular menu?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## tearfalls (May 9, 2017)

nate0 said:


> tearfalls said:
> 
> 
> > It never showed there before. Adding the files enabled it.  My IMEI was already on their end under my ICCID (SIM) for the current phone.  I simply gave them an IMEI of another LUMI 950 that is the att variant.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## nate0 (May 9, 2017)

Those files I gave you are from the T-Mobile IDOL4s variant that has VoLTE and wifi calling.  Maybe find a demo model (if one is left) see if you can get them to try the imei.  Not sure what else to say.


----------



## tearfalls (May 9, 2017)

tearfalls said:


> nate0 said:
> 
> 
> > Since there is no Tmobile variant Lumia 950, I guess there is no way to enable the enhanced 4G service aka VOLTE I guess?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## tearfalls (May 9, 2017)

nate0 said:


> Those files I gave you are from the T-Mobile IDOL4s variant that has VoLTE and wifi calling.  Maybe find a demo model (if one is left) see if you can get them to try the imei.  Not sure what else to say.

Click to collapse



Hey nate0,

After further digging through the system files, I found out that a lot of the provision settings seem to depend on a file located at: C:\PROGRAMS\CommonFiles\OEM\Public\MMO\Multivariant\modemconfiguration.cab

Could you please do me one more favour and share this cab file from the IDOL 4S TMO ffu? Or better if it is possible, share the complete ffu with me? Thank you very much.


----------



## nate0 (May 10, 2017)

tearfalls said:


> Hey nate0,
> 
> After further digging through the system files, I found out that a lot of the provision settings seem to depend on a file located at: C:\PROGRAMS\CommonFiles\OEM\Public\MMO\Multivariant\modemconfiguration.cab
> 
> Could you please do me one more favour and share this cab file from the IDOL 4S TMO ffu? Or better if it is possible, share the complete ffu with me? Thank you very much.

Click to collapse



Ok. Yes I have that file.  Sharing the complete ffu is out of my capacity at the moment.  I will PM you later tonight.  I am at work atm.  I believe you still will need to get it provisioned on T-Mobiles end too though.  So you want the whole FFU?  Just got to WDRT, select Alcatel.  Then IDOL 4s. Then the T-Mobile model.  Hit the button and download it.


----------



## nate0 (May 10, 2017)

@tearfalls
I was mistaken.  The modemconfiguration.cab is on the Lumia's.  For the IDOL4s it was not there.  So, as far as the modem nvi being updated, I am not certain how T-Mobile handles it.


----------



## tearfalls (May 10, 2017)

nate0 said:


> @tearfalls
> I was mistaken.  The modemconfiguration.cab is on the Lumia's.  For the IDOL4s it was not there.  So, as far as the modem nvi being updated, I am not certain how T-Mobile handles it.

Click to collapse



Hello nate0,

Yes I downloaded the IDOL4 ffu and found out that there is no modemconfiguration.cab. But thanks for checking it for me.


----------



## poken1151 (May 12, 2017)

tearfalls said:


> So, I was able to make WIFI Calling option show up in the menu. However, the IMS is still showing not registered and neither WIFI Calling nor VOLTE is working depite that the option shows up in the menu. Not sure what can be done next.

Click to collapse



Hi, I'm butting in a bit fully green. Just got interop tools installed, how did you get the option to at least show up in the menu?


----------



## nate0 (May 12, 2017)

@tearfalls did you add the files under C:\Windows\Provisioning. Sorry for walking your through this so blindly.  When I originally set out to do this, I wanted to get it working on the 950XL and had issues getting files across to it.  The idol4s is easily unlocked so I started there, but was only experimenting and lost track of the files I was copying over.  Some files are static even after a hard reset (untouched) so it was hard to remember which files were doing the work.

These are the ones I am thinking control the Common provisioning which are Microsoft-Common-Provisioning.dat Microsoft-Mobile-Provisioning.dat. Probably the modem and critical settings.  I am not sure if they are used only after a hard reset or not.


----------



## tearfalls (May 12, 2017)

nate0 said:


> @tearfalls did you add the files under C:\Windows\Provisioning. Sorry for walking your through this so blindly.  When I originally set out to do this, I wanted to get it working on the 950XL and had issues getting files across to it.  The idol4s is easily unlocked so I started there, but was only experimenting and lost track of the files I was copying over.  Some files are static even after a hard reset (untouched) so it was hard to remember which files were doing the work.
> 
> These are the ones I am thinking control the Common provisioning which are Microsoft-Common-Provisioning.dat Microsoft-Mobile-Provisioning.dat. Probably the modem and critical settings.  I am not sure if they are used only after a hard reset or not.

Click to collapse



Hi nate0,

I do not see any provisioning folder under windows folder in any of the ffu image files. I do see that folder in my phone though with the said files. Not sure how I can extract the same files from IDOL4s.

---------- Post added at 05:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:48 PM ----------




poken1151 said:


> Hi, I'm butting in a bit fully green. Just got interop tools installed, how did you get the option to at least show up in the menu?

Click to collapse



I replaced the files under Programs/Commonfiles/ADC with the same files shared by nate0 which is extracted from IDOL4s.


----------



## nate0 (May 12, 2017)

Glad this thread is open to discussion, because I am no where near a W10M engineer and nor do I understand how these carrier settings work.  Here is what I know so far.

Files under C:\Programs\Commonfiles\ADC and C:\Programs\Commonfiles\OEM\Public\MMO  (if there) are all the carrier specific cab files for the settings.  They go untouched too, unless a FW update comes along I am assuming.

How exactly they get provisioned without a hard reset, I do not know.  The IDOL4s is different in that there is no modem.cab.  The lumias however have a modem.cab that I am finding out is needed to set up the ims settings.  Also under C:\Windows\CustomizationPolicy is an MMO xml file that you may want to look at which is used after a hard reset.

What I would do is look a T-Mobil  Lumia FFU and look for those files and see what you think would work.  I am still not sure why the IDOL4s was so easily configured for AT&T.

Edit: Because we are talking two different carriers here too makes it difficult.  What I am going to do is boot up the IDOL4s and see what files remain on it unchanged from when I copied them over then list them out here.

Update: The only files still intact on my IDOL4s which has VoLTE for AT&T enabled are under C:\PROGRAMS\CommonFiles\ADC\Microsoft


----------



## tearfalls (May 12, 2017)

nate0 said:


> Glad this thread is open to discussion, because I am no where near a W10M engineer and nor do I understand how these carrier settings work.  Here is what I know so far.
> 
> Files under C:\Programs\Commonfiles\ADC and C:\Programs\Commonfiles\OEM\Public\MMO  (if there) are all the carrier specific cab files for the settings.  They go untouched too, unless a FW update comes along I am assuming.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey again. Yes the closest T-Mobile branded Lumia is Lumia 640. At least that is the one I can think of. But the problem is that T-Mobile never released Win10M upgrade for that model so there is no Win10M ffu for that model. The file structure somehow is still very different between W8.1 Lumia 640 and W10M Lumia 950 which is beyond my ability to port that provisioning setting from one to another. Wish there is an expert out there who can help us.


----------



## nate0 (May 12, 2017)

Ok, true Last Lumia on T-Mo was the 640.  Well I can attach the files under Windows\Provisioning but not sure if they will help or not.

Edit: you may not be able to touch the files under there though on the 950. I cannot on the 950XL.


----------



## nate0 (May 12, 2017)

It was kinda tricky but I have the 950xl enabled finally.  The issue for me on this phone lied with the modem file and this being dual sim.  But it is registered now and still testing it out.  The interesting part about this is that I got the files needed from the 950xl FFU for Product code:059X7S5 - RM-1085 VAR US ATT NONSTOCK SL BLACK. Which I was not aware even existed until 3 weeks ago.


----------



## tearfalls (May 12, 2017)

nate0 said:


> It was kinda tricky but I have the 950xl enabled finally.  The issue for me on this phone lied with the modem file and this being dual sim.  But it is registered now.  The interesting part about this is that I got the files needed from the 950xl FFU for Product code:059X7S5 - RM-1085 VAR US ATT NONSTOCK SL BLACK. Which I was not aware even existed until 3 weeks ago.

Click to collapse



Good to hear that and lucky for you to find an ATT ffu for the 950XL. I guess without an official T-Mobile Lumia 950 ffu it is too difficult for us to enable the VoLTE and WiFi calling. I officially give up. Thanks again for all the tips and advices.


----------



## aclap (May 13, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## nate0 (May 16, 2017)

nate0 said:


> It was kinda tricky but I have the 950xl enabled finally.  The issue for me on this phone lied with the modem file and this being dual sim.  But it is registered now and still testing it out.  The interesting part about this is that I got the files needed from the 950xl FFU for Product code:059X7S5 - RM-1085 VAR US ATT NONSTOCK SL BLACK. Which I was not aware even existed until 3 weeks ago.

Click to collapse



It registered to ATT for Enhanced 4g but HD voice never works. It would always drop to 4g when making calls even though LTE was up.  So half and half. I ended there.  I think there must be some difference either because of a dual sim or some other dependency during provisioning that keeps it from fully working.

UPDATE: I came to find out that my sim card had an issue and the dropping of the LTE bands was due to that.  The same thing started happening on my AT&T Lumia 950.  Long story short I swapped it out for a new sim card and all is good.  Will be testing out VoLTE/Enhanced 4g LTE services on the dual sim 950XL this week as LTE bands stay enabled this time around..


----------



## marcx987 (May 22, 2017)

welp this thread was very informative. wish i had seen it before could have had wifi calling while i was still on att with my 950xl. Switched to tmobile recently(att pissed me off) and now know it will be hard process if able to get 950xl  to have volte/wifi calling on the service.

Looks like ill be switching to the idol 4s  which is good for me as my lumia 950 xl is having same issues that my prewarranty one had (screen suddenly turning off till soft reset/front camera not working/etc). All issues that i thought was fixed after the warranty claim but came up again a few months later when i happened to be outside of warranty.


----------



## nate0 (May 22, 2017)

marcx987 said:


> welp this thread was very informative. wish i had seen it before could have had wifi calling while i was still on att with my 950xl. Switched to tmobile recently(att pissed me off) and now know it will be hard process if able to get 950xl  to have volte/wifi calling on the service.
> 
> Looks like ill be switching to the idol 4s  which is good for me as my lumia 950 xl is having same issues that my prewarranty one had (screen suddenly turning off till soft reset/front camera not working/etc). All issues that i thought was fixed after the warranty claim but came up again a few months later when i happened to be outside of warranty.

Click to collapse



To my knowledge AT&T has never supported VoWiFi for Windows mobile devices.  Not sure why.  I suppose with some ingenious hackery, you might be able to get it to work.  

Like T-Mobile's VoLTE/VoWiFi seems all aspects of Enhanced services are mostly provisioned at the phone level first.  FW/SW and the phone itself being HW compatible too (Right LTE Bands).  The provider only needs to know your phone is a compatible phone (Whitelisted IMEI/Active SW on the phone), and so long as you have the correct items baked/built into the OS it works.


----------



## marcx987 (May 22, 2017)

nate0 said:


> To my knowledge AT&T has never supported VoWiFi for Windows mobile devices.  Not sure why.  I suppose with some ingenious hackery, you might be able to get it to work.
> 
> Like T-Mobile's VoLTE/VoWiFi seems all aspects of Enhanced services are mostly provisioned at the phone level first.  FW/SW and the phone itself being HW compatible too (Right LTE Bands).  The provider only needs to know your phone is a compatible phone (Whitelisted IMEI/Active SW on the phone), and so long as you have the correct items baked/built into the OS it works.

Click to collapse



The Lumia 950 att didnt have wifi calling? Didn't know i ended up buying both 950/950 xl DS unlocked from microsoft store right when they came out.(needed unlocked variant as was traveling outside of us literally the week after they came out.

I still have a lumia 1520 att version(partial debranded) on wp8.1 still and just got the Idol 4s which provisioned volte/vowifi calling right at first set up.

Was hoping still would be able to use my lumia 950 xl with tmobile vo services but doubt it now or might just beyond my expertise level. Might go to local microsoft store and see if they can help me with the screen/front camera issue since b2x doesnt help out of warranty repairs in the us. Even though the device they supposedly fixed ended up with the same two issues as the device i sent in. 

Most f'd thing is have to drive about an hour away to get to local store as the one in the mall near me is gone now sometime after i had bought the phone.


----------



## nate0 (May 22, 2017)

Correct.  Only T-Mobile windows phones to my knowledge have Wifi Calling.  And yes, the 950 ATT did not have wifi calling only HD voice/Ehanced LTE services (the last time I used it).


----------



## Viveksrivastava007 (May 24, 2017)

*how to get VOLTE ENABLED for lumia 830?*



tearfalls said:


> HD VOICE/VOLTE is available for any T-Mobile branded Windows Phones. Unfortunately I was not able to enable it on my unbranded 950 so I don't get a chance to experience it. But the regular voice is good enough so it does not negatively affect anything.
> 
> I used to have Verizon on Lumia Icon. All the IMS function works well. Switched to T-Mobile so I can use newer devices without having Verizon's "approval". So far so good about the service. I went to Europe this year and tried their free data/message roaming. It worked great. In some countries you even get 4G or LTE service with speed over 10mb/s.

Click to collapse






I'm using Lumia 830 from India but doesn't see how to switch bolte on


----------



## lachutm (Jun 18, 2017)

*Official Win10 Mobile for L640*



tearfalls said:


> Hey again. Yes the closest T-Mobile branded Lumia is Lumia 640. At least that is the one I can think of. But the problem is that T-Mobile never released Win10M upgrade for that model so there is no Win10M ffu for that model. The file structure somehow is still very different between W8.1 Lumia 640 and W10M Lumia 950 which is beyond my ability to port that provisioning setting from one to another. Wish there is an expert out there who can help us.

Click to collapse



According Windows Central Lumia 640 did received Update to Windows 10 back in January 2016 buy only for T-Mobile Poland.
https://www.windowscentral.com/t-mobile-poland-reportedly-begins-windows-10-mobile-update-lumia-640


----------



## tearfalls (Jun 19, 2017)

lachutm said:


> According Windows Central Lumia 640 did received Update to Windows 10 back in January 2016 buy only for T-Mobile Poland.
> https://www.windowscentral.com/t-mobile-poland-reportedly-begins-windows-10-mobile-update-lumia-640

Click to collapse



True but it is not helpful for the US T-Mobile configuration.


----------



## milancnakum (Jun 27, 2017)

I'm on Lumia 640 XL and I'm having unlocked SIM and operator, because I'm in India. So can anyone tell me how to enable VoLTE in it..?


----------



## nate0 (Jul 31, 2017)

tearfalls said:


> Good to hear that and lucky for you to find an ATT ffu for the 950XL. I guess without an official T-Mobile Lumia 950 ffu it is too difficult for us to enable the VoLTE and WiFi calling. I officially give up. Thanks again for all the tips and advices.

Click to collapse



Hi again.  I have something else you might can try that I discovered while trying to enable volte from WP8 files on an upgraded to W10M OS phone - the Lumia 1520. There is a way to update nvi settings on the Nokia phones without modemconfiguration.cab files.  

You can try the same on your 950 by backing up all your files on the Lumia 950 under C:\PROGRAMS\CommonFiles\ADC , then cut paste over or replace the files under C:\PROGRAMS\CommonFiles\ADC with the files I attached in ADC.zip.

Now paste the folder\files from the Multivariant.zip file I attached under C:\PROGRAMS\CommonFiles\OEM\Public\Nokia\MultiVariant

So when done you will have all new files under C:\PROGRAMS\CommonFiles\ADC.  And the new folders and files under C:\PROGRAMS\CommonFiles\OEM\Public\Nokia\MultiVariant will be 15818\NVI\modem_configuration_full.nvi 15818\NVI\modem_configuration_update.nvi Default\NVI\modem_configuration_full_0.nvi Default\NVI\modem_configuration_update_0.nvi.

After that find your 950 ffu. Run thor2.exe -mode uefiflash -ffufile "your_path_for_the_ffu" -do_full_nvi_update -skip_flash.

If that does not provision then run thor2.exe -mode uefiflash -ffufile "your_path_for_the_ffu" -do_full_nvi_update -do_factory_reset -skip_flash

See if that works.  The attached NVI update files (the .nvi files) are from the T-mo US ffu RM-1073.  If you or someone is willing to try that I would be curious if they get VoLTE and wifi calling to work on T-Mobile...

FYI: The attached SS is the result of doing this on my Lumia 950 XL with an inactivated T-Mo sim in slot one. You can see wifi calling there now.  Not sure if it will work though since I use at&t and have no T-Mobile account.


----------



## tearfalls (Jul 31, 2017)

nate0 said:


> Hi again.  I have something else you might can try that I discovered while trying to enable volte from WP8 files on an upgraded to W10M OS phone - the Lumia 1520. There is a way to update nvi settings on the Nokia phones without modemconfiguration.cab files.
> 
> ....

Click to collapse




I was actually able to bring this menu option up before by using the Lumia 640 T-Mo variant ADC files. But I did not run the thor update setting afterwards. I guess it is worth trying one last time. I'll try your files sometime this week. Thanks for keeping trying. I'll let you know if it works.


----------



## nate0 (Aug 2, 2017)

@tearfalls
What's more interesting here, is that I enabled 5 or 6 additional bands on my 1520 while testing different scenarios.  So there are 22 available  now.  I am using the extracted nvi files from the modem cabs from different Lumia phones like the 950xl and 950 and testing them on this phone.  I had posed a question thread some time ago that asked if LTE bands were controlled via sw (i.e. these nvi files).  I am not familiar enough in editing the nvi files, but these seem to be the key role for the correct LTE frequencies.  The Wifi calling list, VoLTE/Enhanced 4G LTE toggle, those are all controlled during the provisioning from ADC folder.  However it is tied into the nvi files too via tuning and modem file tweaking that the nvi file performs. Not sure how it all works, but maybe we will get lucky.  

Lastly, I also noticed that a hard reset does tend to be the last form of testing to see if anything takes.  Plus it is a good guage to determine whether the settings are more permanent or not too.


----------



## Talon Pro (Nov 25, 2017)

Can anyone confirm with a little specificity as to what models would support Band 12 (VoLTE)? Like say, an 830. And then would this work? Im at a crossroads with having to use either a 640 (dont want to cause of the camera) or 950 (dont want to cause of Win10 unless a reset would fix the niggles i dont like) on T-Mobile in the Cincinnati area as the U1900 band has been shut down for the 700 spectrum, so no more 3G calls.


----------



## nate0 (Nov 25, 2017)

Talon Pro said:


> Can anyone confirm with a little specificity as to what models would support Band 12 (VoLTE)? Like say, an 830. And then would this work? Im at a crossroads with having to use either a 640 (dont want to cause of the camera) or 950 (dont want to cause of Win10 unless a reset would fix the niggles i dont like) on T-Mobile in the Cincinnati area as the U1900 band has been shut down for the 700 spectrum, so no more 3G calls.

Click to collapse



The RM-1105 model (AT&T branded Lumia 950) has these LTE bands by default: LTE Bands: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 7, 12, 13, 20, 29, 30, 41
The RM-1104 model (Factory unlocked Lumia 950) should have these LTE bands by default: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 7, 8, 12, 17, 20, 28, 38, 40, 41
The Lumia 640 XL has similar but I think it lacks LTE band 12 (I will double check that).

You could look for a cheap Idol 4s from T-Mobile used.  That way you can get wifi calling and a Snapdragon 820...


----------



## Talon Pro (Nov 26, 2017)

nate0 said:


> The RM-1105 model (AT&T branded Lumia 950) has these LTE bands by default: LTE Bands: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 7, 12, 13, 20, 29, 30, 41
> The RM-1104 model (Factory unlocked Lumia 950) should have these LTE bands by default: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 7, 8, 12, 17, 20, 28, 38, 40, 41
> The Lumia 640 XL has similar but I think it lacks LTE band 12 (I will double check that).
> 
> You could look for a cheap Idol 4s from T-Mobile used.  That way you can get wifi calling and a Snapdragon 820...

Click to collapse



I've got two 640's and a plain 950, they have Band 12, guess I wasn't as clear in my other post. I also have the first Alcatel Win10 phone somewhere, but don't wanna use that either. I loaded 10 on an RM-985 the other day and it seems to be handling it better than the 950 in terms of usability and WP8.1 "likeness" (how well it acts like 8.1 did with certain things like autocorrect etc). I also like the slimness and screen size vs the 950 (10 just looks better on 720p). I just can't deal with a non Zeiss camera, hence not wanting to use the 640, but I need to be able to make calls on something other than Edge speeds.


----------



## nate0 (Dec 18, 2017)

tearfalls said:


> I was actually able to bring this menu option up before by using the Lumia 640 T-Mo variant ADC files. But I did not run the thor update setting afterwards. I guess it is worth trying one last time. I'll try your files sometime this week. Thanks for keeping trying. I'll let you know if it works.

Click to collapse



I got it to work on a 950 xl.  Long story short I created a custom modemconfiguration.cab file.  Still testing it but so far confirmed volte works on T-mobile.  Attached is a screen shot.









I'll share more on this later.


----------



## tearfalls (Dec 18, 2017)

nate0 said:


> I got it to work on a 950 xl.  Long story short I created a custom modemconfiguration.cab file.  Still testing it but so far confirmed volte works on T-mobile.  Attached is a screen shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow that is awesome. Waiting for your further update.


----------



## nate0 (Dec 19, 2017)

@tearfalls 
It is still a wip since I cannot verify if WiFi calling is actually working...here is what I have so far.
Attached are the ADC files from the 640 LTE TMO-US model and also in the zip file is a custom modemconfiguration.cab file. IMS registration works, VoLTE works, and HD Voice works.  I am not certain on WiFi calling yet.  But it is there and can be toggled.  It just does not show appropriately in the system tray so I do not know if it is working??

Here are my phone details:
Latest OS Build of 10.0.15254.124
Dual SIM 950 XL NAM Running the below Firmware.

PackageTitle: RM-1085 VAR NAM 4R CV BLACK
Product Code: 059X7F5
manufacturerHardwareModel: RM-1085
Last Firmware: 01078.00053.16236.35003
OperatorName: 000-CA, 000-US,

What I did:
Replaced all the files under c:\programs\commonfiles\ADC\Microsoft with the attached ADC files from the 640 LTE.
Replaced the modemconfiguration.cab file under c:\programs\commonfiles\OEM\Public\MMO\Multivariant\ with the one attached.

I then ran
thor2.exe -mode uefiflash -ffufile <path_to_the_FFU_File> -do_factory_reset -skip_flash -reboot
After reboot it did its thing and asked to restart itself.  After restart IMS registered and have VoLTE/HDvoice working on T-Mobile.  It should work on the 950 but I do not have one to test. But I have a lumia 650 I could test later.

I basically did edits and additions to the modem nvi files of the 950 XL 059X7F5 model using the nvi file from the 640 LTE as a reference.  Then built a new modem cab file to use them on the phone since the x50 models do not use stand alone NVI files like the older gen Lumias.  FYI: This configuration will make your phone single sim if it is a dual sim.


----------



## tearfalls (Dec 19, 2017)

nate0 said:


> @tearfalls
> It is still a wip since I cannot verify if WiFi calling is actually working...here is what I have so far.
> Attached are the ADC files from the 640 LTE TMO-US model and also in the zip file is a custom modemconfiguration.cab file. IMS registration works, VoLTE works, and HD Voice works.  I am not certain on WiFi calling yet.  But it is there and can be toggled.  It just does not show appropriately in the system tray so I do not know if it is working??
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That is really good news that VoLTE works. You said you added 950XL 059X7F5 model to the modem nvi, I'm wondering if you added the 950 as well? Just want to confirm since you said it should work on 950 too.


----------



## nate0 (Dec 19, 2017)

tearfalls said:


> That is really good news that VoLTE works. You said you added 950XL 059X7F5 model to the modem nvi, I'm wondering if you added the 950 as well? Just want to confirm since you said it should work on 950 too.

Click to collapse



I have used Lumia 950 modem files on my 950 XL.  I am pretty sure it will work on the 950.


----------



## tearfalls (Dec 19, 2017)

nate0 said:


> I have used Lumia 950 modem files on my 950 XL.  I am pretty sure it will work on the 950.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the quick reply. Another off topic question: ever since I jailbroke my 950, there is always an update for the Advanced Info app in the store with error code 0x80073CF9. I tried several ways trying to fix it with no success. I'm wondering if you have the same problem and if so how did you fix it. Thanks.


----------



## nate0 (Dec 19, 2017)

I have encountered app errors before from the Store.  Sometimes I have had to go manually delete the app package folder from where it is installed or runs from (c:\data\Programs) because there were two versions there already.  I just deleted the older version in some cases or I would the delete the newer version (the one trying to install from the store) and it would finally install.


----------



## nate0 (Dec 19, 2017)

tearfalls said:


> That is really good news that VoLTE works. You said you added 950XL 059X7F5 model to the modem nvi, I'm wondering if you added the 950 as well? Just want to confirm since you said it should work on 950 too.

Click to collapse



FYI: I just tested the same exact files I posted above on my Lumia 650, it's unbranded from Cricket on an older build of W10M 10.0.10586.494.  Looks like IMS registered VoLTE worked when I tested a call..


----------



## tearfalls (Dec 20, 2017)

nate0 said:


> FYI: I just tested the same exact files I posted above on my Lumia 650, it's unbranded from Cricket on an older build of W10M 10.0.10586.494.  Looks like IMS registered VoLTE worked when I tested a call..

Click to collapse



Just completed the whole process but unfortunately the IMS toggle did not appear after thor2 reset. There is a WIFI Calling toggle but it basically does nothing. The phone did configure itself after reset and reboot itself. But the IMS toggle still is not there. Not sure what went wrong.

---------- Post added at 08:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:09 AM ----------




nate0 said:


> FYI: I just tested the same exact files I posted above on my Lumia 650, it's unbranded from Cricket on an older build of W10M 10.0.10586.494.  Looks like IMS registered VoLTE worked when I tested a call..

Click to collapse



Ha, just went over everything again and noticed the modemconfiguration has a typo in it. Corrected it and did it again and voila, it worked!!!! Thank you so much for not giving up on this!!!! You did it man!


----------



## soryn11 (Dec 20, 2017)

tearfalls said:


> Just completed the whole process but unfortunately the IMS toggle did not appear after thor2 reset. There is a WIFI Calling toggle but it basically does nothing. The phone did configure itself after reset and reboot itself. But the IMS toggle still is not there. Not sure what went wrong.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:09 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



After this process on my Lumia 650 IMS toggle appear but WIFI Calling not appear.


----------



## nate0 (Dec 20, 2017)

tearfalls said:


> Just completed the whole process but unfortunately the IMS toggle did not appear after thor2 reset. There is a WIFI Calling toggle but it basically does nothing. The phone did configure itself after reset and reboot itself. But the IMS toggle still is not there. Not sure what went wrong.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:09 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes sorry. I renamed the file and reattached it earlier.


----------



## tearfalls (Dec 20, 2017)

nate0 said:


> Yes sorry. I renamed the file and reattached it earlier.

Click to collapse



No worries. Thanks a lot.

Now the only problem I have is the Advanced Info app always showing update error. I tried to delete it under C:\DATA\Programs but it can only delete part of what's in the folder. Tried to uninstall it in Interop Tools also with no luck.


----------



## tearfalls (Dec 20, 2017)

nate0 said:


> Yes sorry. I renamed the file and reattached it earlier.

Click to collapse



Not sure if it is the right way to test WIFI-Calling, but I tried to turn off the band frequencies that T-Mobile uses so there is no cellular signal. Unfortunately when I tried to make a phone call, the phones says no service instead of using WiFi signal.


----------



## tearfalls (Dec 20, 2017)

nate0 said:


> Yes sorry. I renamed the file and reattached it earlier.

Click to collapse



But meanwhile, if I select WiFi Calling Preferred and make a call, only the WiFi indicator is showing data exchange. Still not 100% sure if it means WiFi Calling is working.


----------



## sarath11kb (Dec 29, 2017)

Techno-Freak said:


> Path:
> HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Cellular\MVSettings\IMSISpecific\Default\CellUX
> 
> Key:
> ...

Click to collapse



---------------------------
can in use 4G in lumia 730 with registry edit?


----------



## jgsparks (Jan 1, 2018)

*How/where did you "replace" the files?*



nate0 said:


> @tearfalls
> It is still a wip since I cannot verify if WiFi calling is actually working...here is what I have so far.
> Attached are the ADC files from the 640 LTE TMO-US model and also in the zip file is a custom modemconfiguration.cab file. IMS registration works, VoLTE works, and HD Voice works.  I am not certain on WiFi calling yet.  But it is there and can be toggled.  It just does not show appropriately in the system tray so I do not know if it is working??
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



T-Mobile dropped support for non-LTE calls in my area and I need to try this.  Can you please tell me how and where you replaced the files you included in your Zip file?  That is, where do I place them and how?  Thanks for your research, posting, and support!  I hope I can get this working.


----------



## nate0 (Jan 1, 2018)

@jgsparks

Which model phone are you trying to update?


----------



## jgsparks (Jan 1, 2018)

*Lumia 950 XL international unlocked*



nate0 said:


> @jgsparks
> 
> Which model phone are you trying to update?

Click to collapse



Wow, quick response!

I have a 950 XL International unlocked unit. From what I just read on another of your posts, it seems I just need to copy the files into place and do a hard reset w/o thor2 and firmware update???

At any rate, I'm trying to figure out how to copy the files to the device I guess.

PS: I tried to enable SFTP access in the Interop Tools but when I click the button, nothing seems to happen.


----------



## nate0 (Jan 1, 2018)

jgsparks said:


> Wow, quick response!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok. I updated the modemconfiguration.cab file of my own 950 XL by updating nvi entries of three nvi files.  I can't really go into all the detail on how but I added entries needed to provision ims and volte; those entries came from the t-mobile Lumia 640 variant.



To get access to the file system I use an sftp add on for Windows called swish. I then enable system registry access on the 950 xl using the method found in the interop tools thread.  Using swish you can backup and copy the files over.  This I believe might only work for T-Mobile in the US, as that is all I've tested it for.


----------



## jgsparks (Jan 1, 2018)

*Swish Location*

I clicked on the link in your other post for Swish but the site appears to be down.  Do you happen to have a known working location or that?  Hopefully it's just a temporary error on their server @ www [dot] swish-sftp [dot] org

---------- Post added at 01:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:43 AM ----------

To get access to the file system I use an sftp add on for Windows called swish. I then enable system registry access on the 950 xl using the method found in the interop tools thread.  Using swish you can backup and copy the files over.  This I believe might only work for T-Mobile in the US, as that is all I've tested it for.[/QUOTE]

I see that swish is just the client for the PC (I thought it was an SSHD for the phone).  Apparently I need to tweak settings on the phone's built-in SSHD in developer mode.  Thanks. I'll look into that.


----------



## nate0 (Jan 1, 2018)

Ya the swish site appears to be that way for me too. You can use a web search "swish sftp" and try the sourcefourge links.

You need to use the method on your 950Xl for full system registry access by using the vcreg application and pushing the acersystem service package to it with iutool.exe. Follow those directions. Then enable sftp on the phone and use swish or another sfto client to access the c:\programs\commonfiles\

Don't try to enable full file system access via mtp of course on the 950 xl, it most likely won't work and will cause problems with mtp access via the pc to where you'll need to hard reset to correct it.


----------



## Phil259 (Jan 5, 2018)

Thanks Nate0 for figuring this out! I'm so close..at least I think so. 950XL DS USA on Tmobile. I ran vcreg and also successfully added the registry entries to enable swish.  I'm at the last step. I can connect to the phone with Swish and I see a list of folders. The "programs" folder is empty however.  "Computer\Swish\sftp://[email protected]:22///PROGRAMS"  is the folder location. Any ideas?  Thanks!

Phil


----------



## nate0 (Jan 5, 2018)

@Phil259
Connect as the user "system" instead.
Configure user system in the ssh accounts from interop tools.
Enable the sftp template for that user...etc
Then In swish.  Configure it to connect with the user system and location path /c/.  See if programs shows with the other directories.


----------



## rahulvidh (Jan 6, 2018)

AlvinPhilemon said:


> You are wrong. I've enabled recording for voice calls and it saves it to my Phone in C:\Data\Users\Public\Recorded Calls under the name of the person you recorded.

Click to collapse



What're the string values


----------



## Phil259 (Jan 6, 2018)

nate0 said:


> @Phil259
> Connect as the user "system" instead.
> Configure user system in the ssh accounts from interop tools.
> Enable the sftp template for that user...etc
> Then In swish.  Configure it to connect with the user system and location path /c/.  See if programs shows with the other directories.

Click to collapse



I created the user "system" and I'm unable to connect to the phone. I used all the same settings as sirepuser when creating user "system" Swish does not accept the password. 
Perhaps there is a permissions issue? When I connect via swish with sirepuser I have read only access. I can copy phone files to the PC but cannot write anything to the phone. 
I'm using the store version of Interop tools. Is that the proper version? In " Select a provider for this session" I select "This device (through provider extensions) and I land on a black screen. I push a gray button at the bottom of that black page and I see the interop welcome screen. SSH Manager seems to work but Registry browser doesn't.


----------



## nate0 (Jan 6, 2018)

What is the error swish displays? @Phil259
Edit: Also if using the store version I believe you still need to  sideload the providers unless you installed the dependencies...You can alternatively use this version and just strictly side load it.


----------



## Phil259 (Jan 6, 2018)

I sideloaded the version of interoptools from your link, thanks. When I click on the swish icon for the newly created "system" user the password box comes up. When I enter the password 1234, it disappears and then the password box reappears (like you've entered an incorrect password) After three tries the swish error "Unable to access directory, You might not have permission. The detail drop down says: Waiting for password response: [email protected]_ERROR_SOCKET_DISCONNECT

In SSH Account Manager  > Templates for selected, there's a section "Apply Full SFTP Access" that talks about enabling CMD access. Is that something that needs to be enabled?


----------



## nate0 (Jan 6, 2018)

Phil259 said:


> I sideloaded the version of interoptools from your link, thanks. When I click on the swish icon for the newly created "system" user the password box comes up. When I enter the password 1234, it disappears and then the password box reappears (like you've entered an incorrect password) After three tries the swish error "Unable to access directory, You might not have permission. The detail drop down says: Waiting for password response: [email protected]_ERROR_SOCKET_DISCONNECT
> 
> In SSH Account Manager  > Templates for selected, there's a section "Apply Full SFTP Access" that talks about enabling CMD access. Is that something that needs to be enabled?

Click to collapse



You need to enable  "Apply Full SFTP Access" if you have not yet.
Tap the user system.  Then in the next section tap  "Apply Full SFTP Access".


----------



## Phil259 (Jan 7, 2018)

OK ! I've got your files in the proper directories. I notice that your version of  modemconfiguration.cab is 13KB vs the original's  2129KB. Can you confirm this is correct. Thanks!!


----------



## nate0 (Jan 7, 2018)

Phil259 said:


> OK ! I've got your files in the proper directories. I notice that your version of  modemconfiguration.cab is 13KB vs the original's  2129KB. Can you confirm this is correct. Thanks!!

Click to collapse



Correct.  I only added the nvi files needed for the MNC T-Mobile US.  Make sure you back up your modem file and ADC files just in case you need to revert back.  Edit: It is not the end of the world if you do not back them up though, since they can be extracted from the ffu for your phone.


----------



## Phil259 (Jan 7, 2018)

I've never used thor2.exe... only the WDRT GUI  Would you mind checking my steps?
Backup phone
download .ffu file from lumiafirmware.com (RM1116_1078.0053.10586.13169.15357.034F05_retail_prod_signed.ffu)
run thor2.exe from a command window using your example.
 Anything else? Will I have to interop unlock the phone again?
Thanks!


----------



## nate0 (Jan 8, 2018)

@Phil259 to reset the modem configuration run thor2.exe -mode uefiflash -ffufile RM1116_1078.0053.10586.13169.15357.034F05_retail_prod_signed.ffu -do_factory_reset -skip_flash -reboot.



No, you will not need to redo the interop unlock as this will only reset the modem configuration.


----------



## Phil259 (Jan 8, 2018)

@nate0 The thor2 flash went exactly as you described. After the reboot, it took about 10 minutes for VoLTE to start working. Success! Thank You!  However.... The Microsoft messaging app no longer works. It briefly shows a black screen then exits. Any ideas? Will a hard reset destroy all our hard work?


----------



## nate0 (Jan 8, 2018)

Phil259 said:


> @nate0 The thor2 flash went exactly as you described. After the reboot, it took about 10 minutes for VoLTE to start working. Success! Thank You!  However.... The Microsoft messaging app no longer works. It briefly shows a black screen then exits. Any ideas? Will a hard reset destroy all our hard work?

Click to collapse



A hard reset will fix that.  The messaging app malfunctioning is a known issue that I have seen.  As I mentioned in my post, the NVI/modemconfiguration I made is for a single sim.  So if you end up provisioning it, messaging seems to mess up due to the SIM 2 disappearing. I am not sure why.  A hard reset will not affect these settings.  They will persist across a hard reset.

FYI: I suppose I could make a modemconfiguration for the 950/XL that has dual sim support...I will look into doing this but would need someone to test it as I do not have a dual sim Lumia at the moment.


----------



## Phil259 (Jan 8, 2018)

It's working but there is some weirdness. I did a hard reset and restored the phone to an August 2017 backup.  Messaging is working again.
Some things I've noticed: 
T-Mobile to other T-mobile calls are show "HD Voice" during the call and the audio is definitely HD, so VoLTE is working. 
The top left of the screen next to the signal strength bars reads " L" it used to read " LTE" ( then it would switch to 4G during a call) 
In settings > SIM, the highest connection speed setting is 4G, LTE is now missing from the drop down box. 
Speed tests seem to show LTE speeds 22Mbps down 5Mbps up. 
Sim2 signal bars and Sim2 phone/messaging apps missing. I only need sim 1 anyway.
@nate0, does your single sim 950 behave the same way?


----------



## nate0 (Jan 8, 2018)

The L is because of the system tray mapping.  It just means it is locked to LTE but the data connection strings changed.  You can change that in the registry if you want to
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shell\OEM\SystemTray\DataConnectionStrings

Just make all the LTE value strings set to "LTE" instead of "L".  I just edited this on my phone and rebooted and the signal bar shows LTE now instead of L.

I have a 950 XL single sim currently.  I too only have up to 4G (aka LTE) selectable.


----------



## Phil259 (Jan 8, 2018)

Dude! Playing with this phone has been so much fun. Thanks again for your time and effort. I hope someone else gives your mod a try. There has to be a few more Lumia users out there!


----------



## nate0 (Jan 8, 2018)

@tearfalls
Here is the modemconfiguration.cab file to enable wifi calling.  After I replaced the current cab file with this one, I ran thor2.exe -mode uefiflash -ffufile <file.ffu> -do_factory_reset -do_full_nvi_update -skip_flash -reboot

I confirmed wifi calling works with this modem config.  I even set it to Wi-Fi only which turns cellular off, and I still was able to make a call and send a text message.  Still testing it but if you want to use it, paste it into the directory as before, delete the old one and rename it to modemconfiguration.cab.


----------



## nate0 (Jan 8, 2018)

Just fyi I am noticing data connection issues with this cab file while on LTE only...could just be a temporary hiccup, but we'll see. 
I had to do a soft reset a couple times while out and about.  Seems that also in this cab file I enabled a setting that defaults the LTE bands to only about 6 of them (640 XL Bands).  So I manually enabled the others in the field test app.  I am not sure what this is related to or if it could be a problem with Wifi/wifi calling, but I will see if it happens again and try to isolate the cause.


----------



## tearfalls (Jan 10, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Just fyi I am noticing data connection issues with this cab file while on LTE only...could just be a temporary hiccup, but we'll see.
> I had to do a soft reset a couple times while out and about.  Seems that also in this cab file I enabled a setting that defaults the LTE bands to only about 6 of them (640 XL Bands).  So I manually enabled the others in the field test app.  I am not sure what this is related to or if it could be a problem with Wifi/wifi calling, but I will see if it happens again and try to isolate the cause.

Click to collapse



You are amazing man. I used your new cab file and vowifi now works like a charm. It weirdly displays the service provider as @mo_VoWiFi_Operator_Name_15818 but does not affect anything. When calling, I also do not see HD Voice showing up but the signal stays at LTE so VoLTE is working as well.


----------



## nate0 (Jan 10, 2018)

I have the dll for the Windows\system32 folder you can place there to get rid of that description.


----------



## tearfalls (Jan 10, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Just fyi I am noticing data connection issues with this cab file while on LTE only...could just be a temporary hiccup, but we'll see.
> I had to do a soft reset a couple times while out and about.  Seems that also in this cab file I enabled a setting that defaults the LTE bands to only about 6 of them (640 XL Bands).  So I manually enabled the others in the field test app.  I am not sure what this is related to or if it could be a problem with Wifi/wifi calling, but I will see if it happens again and try to isolate the cause.

Click to collapse





nate0 said:


> I have the dll for the Windows\system32 folder you can place there to get rid of that description.

Click to collapse



Wow that's great. I suppose the dll is from a Tmobile provisioned ROM?


----------



## nate0 (Jan 10, 2018)

tearfalls said:


> Wow that's great. I suppose the dll is from a Tmobile provisioned ROM?

Click to collapse



Yes.  Here it is attached.  Extract and place it in the c:\windows\system32 folder and after a reboot it will use the file.
So, you have faced no issues yet with that last modemconfiguration.cab file?


----------



## Phil259 (Jan 10, 2018)

@nate0 I'm going to try your wifi enabled modem file this weekend. Are you still experiencing data disconnects?
Am I correct in assuming that when using the modded modem file the phone is locked to T-Mobile USA and won't operate in other countries.


----------



## nate0 (Jan 10, 2018)

@Phil259 -- I had switched to another modemconfiguration file that I altered again and had not experienced data disconnects, but I did get a couple dropped calls, when moving to from wifi and I also experience duplicate SMS/MMS messages.  
I believe your assumptions could be correct, because I did not include the mobile country code for other countries.  Though I am not sure if you would experience issues or not, until someone tries.  Make sure you can put back the original cab file if needed, or you can put in place the full single sim cab I just attached now since SIM 2 is already gone for you.

I also want to let folks know so to take precaution, is that I made changes to the modemconfiguration.cab file that I find related to ims/wifi and other related criteria that could enable VoLTE HD voice or wifi calling.  The NVI files are pretty complex with sometimes 400 to 500 lines of parameter code.  I have not been completely keeping track of each and every change, but we know when items work when we test the cab file.  I do have a record of the original cab file I altered and each new cab file there after and I left some slight spacing differences in each new line added to the nvi files to help identify what was added/changed.  With that said, we cannot expect zero issues, because for one we are altering what is stock off the handset, two I am not Qualcomm certified in this stuff, and only have used different sites, material, and forums to know what I am looking at, and third there is room for human error.  

I am only adding the wifi calling, hd voice, and volte for two reasons mostly.  1. I wanted to have HD voice, and I also wanted to see if I could do it, 2. I only wanted to see if I could enable wifi calling or not for this phone on T-Mobile US.   I have attached the original cab file that I altered here and the other changed cabs in case someone needs them later for any reason.


----------



## tearfalls (Jan 10, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Yes.  Here it is attached.  Extract and place it in the c:\windows\system32 folder and after a reboot it will use the file.
> So, you have faced no issues yet with that last modemconfiguration.cab file?

Click to collapse



Thanks for the files. So far I did not have any issue using your last cab file. No dropped calls and VoWiFi always works whenever a WiFi signal is connected. The only weird thing I found is that if I'm on a 5Ghz 802.11ac signal, I cannot force the WiFi calling to use WiFi only. For some reason when that option is selected, it will turn off WiFi signal as well and make all the 5Ghz signals invisible. But if I select WiFi preferred, then there is no problem at all. 2.4Ghz WiFi works with any option. 

And another difference I found is that the latest cab file provides fewer available LTE band. It might be a problem when roaming to other countries but I have 0 issue so far with T-Mobile's network.


----------



## nate0 (Jan 10, 2018)

Good to know.  I never need wifi calling.  For now personally I moved back to the original VoLTE/HD Voice cab since I know it is stable for what I need going into my work week here.


----------



## Talon Pro (Mar 2, 2018)

Ive tried looking on many page in this thread but cant find out what is needed before you apply the cab. Ive got vcReg installed, but I see references to Interop Tools and I thought you cant use that program on a 950? Ive got a DS and on T-Mo, so I really want HDVoice/IMS and Wifi Calling if possible.


----------



## nate0 (Mar 2, 2018)

@Talon Pro
To access the file system fully on the 950/XL we use SFTP access.  That is enabled via Interop Tools with the acer system service spkg pushed to the phone.
The HD Voice/VoLTE works fine.  The Wifi calling for me is spotty, and it seems to only work on 2.4 GHz wifi.  Are you just trying to put the files in place or are you trying to do something else?


----------



## Talon Pro (Mar 2, 2018)

nate0 said:


> @Talon Pro
> To access the file system fully on the 950/XL we use SFTP access.  That is enabled via Interop Tools with the acer system service spkg pushed to the phone.
> The HD Voice/VoLTE works fine.  The Wifi calling for me is spotty, and it seems to only work on 2.4 GHz wifi.  Are you just trying to put the files in place or are you trying to do something else?

Click to collapse



Well, can you post the steps/procedure in a new thread, or at least one post? Theres a lot of info scattered around. Ideally, i would love to have my 830 as my main phone, i have one almost ready to switch to (IU unlocked, tweaked etc), just need to have T-Mo register the IMEI so it can IMS register, but if the 950 will without all that, then ill just go back to using it.


----------



## nate0 (Mar 2, 2018)

Talon Pro said:


> Well, can you post the steps/procedure in a new thread, or at least one post? Theres a lot of info scattered around. Ideally, i would love to have my 830 as my main phone, i have one almost ready to switch to (IU unlocked, tweaked etc), just need to have T-Mo register the IMEI so it can IMS register, but if the 950 will without all that, then ill just go back to using it.

Click to collapse



There is a work in progress thread for the 950. here.  I have not made my own guide on this since I can't officially get wifi calling working with t-mobile US for the 950 xl....

The 830 should work on t-mobile with volte but I'm not sure about wifi calling and it is actually easier to work with than the 950 since mtp full file system access works.  Why not enable them both and see which works best...What model/product code is your 830?


----------



## Talon Pro (Mar 2, 2018)

nate0 said:


> There is a work in progress thread for the 950. here.  I have not made my own guide on this since I can't officially get wifi calling working with t-mobile US for the 950 xl....
> 
> The 830 should work on t-mobile with volte but I'm not sure about wifi calling and it is actually easier to work with than the 950 since mtp full file system access works.  Why not enable them both and see which works best...What model/product code is your 830?

Click to collapse



RM-985. Ive added Band 12, but it still goes down to Edge when the call connects. I gave up trying last night to get the NVI files to flash over on the 950, but not sure if i need to do that on the 830, or if just need to call T-Mo to give them the IMEI.


----------



## nate0 (Mar 2, 2018)

Talon Pro said:


> RM-985. Ive added Band 12, but it still goes down to Edge when the call connects. I gave up trying last night to get the NVI files to flash over on the 950, but not sure if i need to do that on the 830, or if just need to call T-Mo to give them the IMEI.

Click to collapse



I never fully tested the 830 since I soon gave it away after checking it.  IMS registered on it and held even after a reboot.  I never tested Wifi calling though.  So For the 830 you can try this below, and this is how I would do it on any Nokia phone that I found was compatible.  
The x50 series Microsoft phones use modem cab files and the older x20 series Nokia models use different ADC provisioning files (dll's and xml's) that I have not quite figured out yet...

Unlock full file system access.  Take the zip file provided and unzip the contents somewhere on your PC.  Included is a folder called ADC with a Microsoft and OEM directory and files inside.  Also included is a folder under \OEM_nvi_version_updated\Public\ called NVI with two T-Mobile modem nvi files that I have updated the version number on to force an nvi update and two other nvi files that are the default ones for T-Mobile from the 640.  

Navigate on your 830 to the directory c:\programs\commonfiles\ADC. Backup the files there just in case.  Then copy paste the Microsoft and OEM directory from above into the ADC folder on your 830 replacing any files you are prompted to replace.

The next steps will update the NVI settings in the modem and will hold on a hard reset too, but you need to know which variant default is set for your region model.  To find out your default variant defined by the NVI folder go to c:\windows\packages\RegistryFiles\ and with *7zip file manager* open OEMSettings.reg in that windows right click the file OEMsettings and edit with notepad or another text editor then search for MultiVariant and the entries below in the example picture will help you know the default NVI variant files to replace.  In the picture below for this case I would replace the files under c:\programs\commonfiles\OEM\Public\Nokia\MultiVariant\15133\NVI.  Make sense







So navigate to c:\programs\commonfiles\OEM\Public\Nokia\MultiVariant\. In there should be some variant folders defined by a number (ex: 15818, 15133 or 12012 etc.) and there might be more than one.  Copy all those and back them up some where just in case. Replace the NVI files under the folder *Default* and under your Variant Default number (ex: *15818, 15133 or 12012* etc.). 

To update the nvi settings quickly, take the NVI folder I listed above inside the  \OEM_nvi_version_updated\Public\ directory that you unzipped and paste that inside the path c:\programs\commonfiles\oem\public. So you should have more than several directories under c:\programs\commonfiles\oem\public including an NVI directory with the updated version nvi files inside.






Once all this is done run thor2.exe -mode uefiflash -ffufile <your 830 ffufile> -do_full_nvi_update -skip_flash -reboot
This will reboot the phone and once it is booted again will prompt you it needs to restart to apply settings.  let it restart on its own and check if IMS registers now and you should have bands 1, 2, 4, 5, 7, 12, 17, 28 available I believe.  Make sure 2, 4, 12 and the GSM frequencies are there.

Lastly, there is a file in the zipped attached folder called nwp_network_settings_db_targets.xml.  You can put that under C:\Programs\CommonFiles\OEM\Public\Nokia\MultiVariant.  It contains the MCC MNC info for carriers, the 830 should already have one and it might not make a difference on yours since you have the Unlocked model.  I also have found this file is very similar if not exact on most models.  But I included it anyway if you want to replace it since it is part of the T-Mobile 640 LTE model.


----------



## Talon Pro (Mar 3, 2018)

nate0 said:


> I never fully tested the 830 since I soon gave it away after checking it.  IMS registered on it and held even after a reboot.  I never tested Wifi calling though.  So For the 830 you can try this below, and this is how I would do it on any Nokia phone that I found was compatible.
> The x50 series Microsoft phones use modem cab files and the older x20 series Nokia models use different ADC provisioning files (dll's and xml's) that I have not quite figured out yet...
> 
> Unlock full file system access.  Take the zip file provided and unzip the contents somewhere on your PC.  Included is a folder called ADC with a Microsoft and OEM directory and files inside.  Also included is a folder under \OEM_nvi_version_updated\Public\ called NVI with two T-Mobile modem nvi files that I have updated the version number on to force an nvi update and two other nvi files that are the default ones for T-Mobile from the 640.
> ...

Click to collapse



When I try to open the reg file, this is all I get, either in Notepad, Notepad++ or anything else. I even tried copying to another folder and only got this gibberish.


```
‹     íksI’®ëó1Ûÿ Ó|Ù±mº‘¦í˜Ð…Ö4·A¢{zVk˜@‚a‹èi˜±ùë{Îû„Ëå¥Ì¬¬›$hL&)++Ò3ÂãõKxxDü¿ÿýqðrp48¼ü:8,
/tïxð~ðnðQw6õíK}z£Ïƒôý;}ûRŸôùúàëÁUýüÛàÿ¾ÕçµÁ/¥ì•;*e÷õùP4Dëžþ¯«ôß^‹Î?”0zÇ§tÖË·¯õµ[ÜU	è-”gTÛúM¢ö7•¦5Ïõÿ•¾ÿÃ)ÝÝ]lëÍûåÉµÁ[ý,”2{ƒ§¢Îƒ'º³§ëeýýUïy7øYßê©gå›¿ëê¾§~ïUúî¾×'ž~Røó¢ÔJËƒ¥Á5ý½Q(ú›÷tçê`E¿ÆAJ}=¸5XO¹ZÒwËznEOíŠs;âÁš¨Ý-Ÿžèúžî>R[Öu½£R¹{úæž¨Ýµ'zGý.>Û;®—wÐ‹×õ.zrIå‰ò®¨nëmOtÇîß:¡´:ØP[6Ë'¾¹2x¬÷?Ñû~çúùåG;9úV}õ¦*I
¤ŒÇi“§máì*8þ^oü \¿ï÷ôs,4¨/Žu}¤·ý\Ðj÷ŸèÎk=µ§wS“_tmå~Úßª/ßŠrù¼`ÿµJî‹Â^>÷?
k*vO8ØÑ'$ågýE>‘ÅÿÐ]tÊKÝ¯kä¹?R‰‡zË«òÍË“Òßœh‹v]ñ½ç®$é>É}¦¶<×Ûž~½‡àùžðô¿ÑOî¯*/ÿ*ÒãHâBÑ[èÖÿ|7ø^2÷“ÞvW¼Aæ‘Í{ú¿®ï¶÷õížøúFµ|¯^D?¡Ãî¾RÃã“ï¸÷‹ø
÷k=ö_å}‹’oú~_O˜Þ?”F°.þï`QT÷ÔgÐ?ûÂèÙSMÐé¯õ÷h°%êè^ûfM4×K™¦úP#{ÖåìÛÙ‹'õ³wÿ]opKäÏÀ—Û}XyÕ¶ýý_Ýû²#}jŠ,Ð<ñjH"ŽK_dKÖÕ]õkjéa‘wz½£V!ôÂÁ‰=´b3òøsô&¼5;Bô=õä]Ýï÷ü¦0çOw?±tŠ"÷eÀùz:,ºã©/%¤k˜Æzi	úuC*B§~lmÂª8cü@¯×Ò9½¢F{iã®ÐÏô³{Ê5t6RÃ7;*µ´žsŽBÉcµü*Ð=”dâkÝ‘·°}Ò«‹jï²0³¤–/«Ü’|‰çòDðJ®Èó¹¡ß[ºº©«%ÕõŠî£…)ùLß\×ße•¹®Ú×FÕ§ÖÇôî¢8Žæ¿Fiö:×4*kØGÂÄ‘8‚VìÆ˜áa¼úü¤þÃg¼'‹Õ¥_±†êC}÷RZúpàµ¹¯;e£³Œ¨—#ÀŸ}$z/Š]AŽôÞjá3]dÞÿ®àùU'Ý%õµõd¦ëc‘q(ai¡ôm‘ìWªžú––-}„ïá#´¶«~7^
µ6=A?ýM×ÿ.<þ^ÔÀçWE—}%$ßJ×éúúéõ²8ìåoèi¿®Ÿ2«ý*ÓòùÙòÛN¦¿šî¯Ê{¼w¿F–Ï^;ðÐ|ìãˆ™#Ãèâp¿'o©©uØuF¢nùð^\F–:p»¤¾w½½ÜQîª¤Ýñ}*£Ü’°»~‚Å•Îr[Bˆõ:°ÍÎâsú{W;Ë*ž¾÷Fg¹Û§ånv”cÔë|¹ÕQîª¤ÇÛÁ¨½%7õÞI4b¯x§H÷+Yé½“ÑÇž<°ðBß¼—¶ ˆ»BÊ¯%J›tû=Œ¿*ßî‰*–_¤}šÞ6šq£õÝI]'£ã} *ÙŽ7†£LÅOÆØ$ÆGú¹WÆ|ÆOB_ã-½“æ²¨Ê›=ìò¸VJÑÃ%ÚÑƒ¾3¾Ï¾ÃõfLóƒô^ç2Â¯Å»Ý‘/t(œ¼”?Ã ëŒÿ¼_ZÎÈÒ)º/ê-g¬ôAÄ<Õ3ï„Öç²ßú5nbm?Ç’/LæjyKwñC×¥Ó–DóŠ®Ñ['Ùm}Æ#»®ÿkº¢Úo]W·eß6dwø1DZ´jMuÁy¦~wÿÏêVÛÓkÉ†ùrÛt-ÙÊkz¯ß_I6®~v)•	:Ëª?›éùŠû7O¯WÒ»êgƒf®’t¢žõ³A¯péšxÙôÔŠ8ê÷k
q¥âRx ¹E5—ò³Q[|hWM3¼zÕËäëv/âS’²Çƒ¿œÚú5IÒ}ÉèCùÅ‹œnKÂÐ®ú!ÞÜ*cÜæÙ‡âÛÑz(tÜ“¶ƒzq.vÂbßÝÝZœ¥8.¥áºY[»ß>üÌ½¢Ã&{r²öç`±ÄDÑ¡ØÏeq˜6,ž\™öq{8\šþ°ÒvÕ]zå´´]YémÕ`MøØ=£Éûñ²]3ZÍf¥‡}dŒwƒµüAx;Ôÿ>½×†ºÚ{eerßý¶^éÇ7—€6*Ž„Ñ§Q”¼ßGS
Þ¾QÄŠ‘÷®xýB?ÈxŸv§)óøÞ->ÑX"šŸC¬ßÆ¯øÈ >Émý„'±«hÌFÁ1sHÛƒ¿ªîíõ½.;ìãˆùÄsˆõáß¦Š^ŒÛúvJŸ–'vGmÂ[%Öýê”{kòHß›`1–ºf6ƒ(>q?ìŽ£ë]^êˆ¨áÊ¹Îõ½f]Ð„G%:eek:ÞÞßÍõfêDkÐ¨‡¢â6¯~W?ª›ò;Ÿ‰G¿+Gø,Ýc!ðcÁIx»ý¨ßWßkÆØæ,¦Ô¿ÍãÉXŸ£{è>V™Þçß)–uïÔcðñ‚K¬yÒôÒ[qbWýoò‡ngÞzKÿß	£#¸6fü”xBt’(£eä,Fâw„³{ÒM·>†Ë×f²
còò7’^C¢Š^üNZí®hï´>‹ãÇ|‚ÇªÓ¡æé…ï§ª)ã×[email protected]í®G¦õéô‹#½ò|OãÁ®È6«…kãµ4[¾‡B<‘í˜£¦Ì
bí˜×xWúÛõ2e½Æ…ø®”ÅÎó³FÇgAÎ¢Fc>GÀ÷«‚Šë|¸€_ÿK¡õ®`gQHz dlËÖž}r§Ìè6ÍMÜÔˆxYœ:ûÌ#=ÃøYl1£A^	7ÃeÔÍùNÚ£»¥ãÍRŸ}Ë0?ë¹5ã&ù)WTG"	g)XnCm,èg•¦7ˆÈ1ÿ‡Á7ú!{àHù_ë¯ç:xLÿI¥ù*f5Ï¾ÍGe¯ÔKØQÓ‹â.1²|TOÆÔÍÏ>U,üÕÇ¼›7¯©™|[¶Ló†ÑÓV·Ì¿œ£c”Ç“ªa[gÜ'"õøTZn«…o„ëŸu¹@¢ðöÖÅ´\›vÍZÍgy-»ä£žÅ¦Ù*<[8jTác´½ÏûæúŒ7Û0IT0ë¢5µÂ|lxcxÀWùxÊ?¼óñ»gÁÂ¢?õDÜßÁkç#üÓFŽ£~ýÄ¸ö§ïq«geû×l:l6ålª%&rwDT$ò‹ùE%‹Ÿ‰1ûYûÙý<60ÏÈL)9<ÌHÎ,£Ç>!iàá…¾gVÂFtÄÁiÙëS¤Õ–8¨™Þ?w'(PæÎ\Ã’ËéZUzaú§¹GñÇ¸…çë>j>¶3sÃÈ×¼ºËÑ~<èêÝ9qd¢ÛÀ,X¼,¼0+…-fô~>¨Ø-²k/?¨íæãbwÎ‡¡‘ç…¦YÛ{tBhÈ1®[email protected]†ì‚8ô\=Ã!ê‹—ùÇJçAóÚèók=ÍLåWòc™ÏeÛýº5•c¶ëeñÑÐhíÉiãÏ;íÛÂò¡è’mïºrÊW5nÊŒ°;¥•–KOÖýª=#ïã)ÚÀ,¢¿ÉìÆÏ²ÇÄ
‰<¿|[zeš¶Ä˜g³h¢WòÀ°Rô}59mËK°ñÔ¦jŠT-¯âãTTÉ+1ª£ìê¸x$‹Äi?R}-é©øÂHÉêþ«®§áÉµÓ7ñ6Ì3'ÀþLCÛ¥iö¾ÖhA_7°¹yü._¡âús*øhòwuNÓÖAË’Dkãâ§òrÚŒ%¡•*‹‡0<“«ç”o‹ÓÊWÈ.9ãpìöÁmG+{
ï]‰¿69/—“D½ˆ‡“Ó»©8×˜	Ô¦ÑQd·8½ï&[O^?Ö9=|rf4LÃCbKN“yÄiä†Üß*£$²ÙW‡^MÈú/Ûü©i¸‘¯LÙlWŒ[÷:nh:yšÚ†´?,Zlˆiè…¼³þç—â/MN/GçùÜgèîÉiOuœí¨ßïOÑö«§1Ï‹°møx°>.Ê^1k‡°ÛØ3´ïä<»VYó+4CóF3„“SÍ¹þÐ¢'ˆ»áååÏÓ¼ÁýŽEQÄ‹9,zyŠaÝ-3“uqOE›5uÓÐ
‰dŽ*œÆeÝ©£Ü²
ÈN
ÌžM^ÏÉa~?Ÿqcòi<››©¾[ª%u…Ç'ã®ÉkL¬ß9±]ð5
*èýï‹Þœ¼ÏÉ¦t~_$ôç)úzQ;ò™ýÅˆ„š|MÚ~<°ÐÄ Þ	ùØæÉ}¼°@ê½m§¦“Ö?6|dósð?}/óãÍF½Ãæáû°¾‹ˆÙ¤5Ç?Ndâlj<ïÊ!„‚ˆ˜;˜[email protected]?¼·Hf—&å«Èk;’µW'cÞI)ÖkË˜9 ÊÄž±Òú¹þ3ËBŒ½†¢srë¹,Þ"wYg§t<9Ý“·æzâÏcÕÏcøJÓPžôØÔ¤ÔÐ;Ë¤`¥5óXÓÄÐtQË»¢…f[8™w´ÙðÉ½YôQÔ9$¢Å„½4¦“ï@´Í\±²„¡÷§ÃBhŽÇE+Gvo&í?ê¯¢5¸‡3žŸœgfÍ“±øâp~dýûlàO‚3¢Æä°õÙJ^+']mŸ_Ð³xÈD˜¯FÕñCÿ£giù3YlÞyMk³–Ä*-ÙŸImzØþô
Q°•bãqhxÆ¿iÆmKuÏ*¶¬ ò÷Êø¤½è¢TÍõô oeÐÌ|ì~v’ùù>mÜ.õ¶Þ(ë?ÿ_È`93H4ûã€çrc3ùãå£·Ø_ç›âéÿ¯zÛ+!kr¨Ï9ßdö}Û§ÝdßÃLÿ2*$›“œ>;ê¹f<rÌmìíë–1[ìyö}œ%Ic¯›áÕbÿŒ×Ïf!ÊìïMu±õ×`É|¯›e
‚5oc-vô)ÊvsË¥É(í5³x
Ì>µç<ºLÒÂñZÙGª|(Æ¸m«'Ù§ƒ¬M¬ŽåI›_Y¯µìæ*_›}ýóü@Þæ;õY¶*ž,¹ÍÞ£ðÉ¥§½œÏ)§è§gßËýW–ï€f;ÝÊuÞÑ½œ1ãíª%<?a3±—Ã?5¾9~¨_öh` #VÅ±›ßÝ8Éù³{Äˆn	©×Tž ž–ÑâÁà_§£oÞG¦³åRŽ—Ãd»´|Éˆ kMo°u¤Œu‰wãkVgxo#rÄ™3BSë—ˆû'aç}7‚åØìêî†þï¨—Èn4›á½BoÑH9y‘hhÚ²xÂ¹épäùyó¦êéùv£r¥&á_Ö¢µfEs±ËTýÝžòâv¤Q¶Ä1¯©õÿ°c;NÅÜ½qêlvç‚vvÈy•¿Ÿ)7}¤¬Qêýïl¼:Åt;2`û¶*]·5õ·•íÆ¯Ùˆé°0*¾T–4zÇw‚òþÈÈASâ1†t|,øm·È“`iØV9®#Rb:™K›s$2YS¹Æ£°>^7Õï¹ôb bœÍ‹c[’µÍS)C*Ñ\?ž*{Ž®ußÍ„Môt“½{æÙêðÝkkÙ¢êñòD0OÿbÄS³XñÒÔCm»©™Ž"?’ñdmG]&<oØGO‹)B™ªÃ<cåE/ØwëÊƒ'7³¶#ÜÉ+°Øƒ{ÖŠLå‰t'Í?ÓUìaFœ‘î$o¢Õ—Î2
õ[°‚oDý´Xðƒ’¯l±žú}¦Íûî7kjx?{²ìoIf1ßòGˆ±§mÿ(*j3Ø8"ÿ*º€+ê89¬ò³q×åCMÔÕóBM~ËE*†ùß&Ô¬Éƒ<ÂñÏ]¾’Í³ÒeÁNŽ‚_>ôü6tŽí©{Vçl
/dSbÕÈåÐ6¾N‚YÆ‰±‚å‹*:_[õiá&dù‹žùZÒ|¾
{}ŸÕ3*Þó¬„¶µêØvo žÅüÔeðsÖ¥kðº¾àçbðC®c~˜-%_ìÇòÿr`%ÇŠJÙfÜµã'²/¾Œ*ˆú¨q6c+Vœ7áç¯e¾1³/s1ô“ÐÍˆ‘ù«vål¦óÅP®ß<ÇZõ{.ÂŽ‘“öéâÈ¼f4fŠr¦þùâ(ê7Oå·\†n6bèSñ…jûö*DPÑ*±Šõìh,¯÷:_LåúÍUõ{.W¬lÒMÌ’¼T4ˆÌîÛò¦‰ù’_‡×}YbADä:µRDåÏ?1vœ'zò[.;Ÿš”=.[6œ¡ÈÜÞyÌXäúÍ7õ{.9Ÿ–Gñz¢ˆøÔ¬gkÇÐE!(k„ùÍ^ä·\z.ßì«ât	Ëì`†'Âœ<ò§Â{&“ãÆ¾—ŠbY¾;¢kÚó<OÎw{µ¦X3æ» ·?ëóÌñ,ë>É¥âyF‹ÔÜópºë1LËæº™ý&RHf1mï¦1Ü2C¼9w«›Ê¼æÁ·Ä<v`Ùå½i–ž}šç5«º&NÂ—ê)ä-ð´.N“±OÆ>KD‹È-;>±WžÃ?û™^VÐ{V¼¯?`À1™)ô-ó/Ý}9¯¬pmœjªå¨\˜yežû\±ç 8{!>ùŽY~êP*9FÕ×åŠ¼Oâ?d-€
VhËtÆËh½ásiž·ÈŒÄðg¨k£²¢\6ËŒ ìï¦'¡Ä£´£¶‘[email protected]Öàe>?Ýõ¦O†ªSÉxÅY×z^ïn4Û©³—¾uq=éûô:¦=wšÝþñYèËŠ¡ç]&·u÷Ž¾{fÇœyÙÖä+÷742üAtâüÜ|†œY”MâMÎ?c×±×èx|é›G‰6äŒ+4%™ýy7zšo_H—nè¿¯sþ=×JÎš
lãçY”—§Ì¦Õ»xv#ÀyESM4¹*)è–¢àþªß³’-fÏ™Œç¸C¯wg"¦'Æë>™ˆT;ô®s7çýÖ¸éæ¡Ÿ”Ÿ'>qTôÈ8”æ¥Ç½¥±"Ã³½íÄé8?ŽÓ
È0°»Ýó³…kÊÑðš¹Øòõ²Î‹e~êƒú–'8¯™³Ei6Öd9çÌ•yùCä
"»–™éí8.¶Àô7û²¢ûÈ”÷ÿþIÑ‹¶‚mqð»¢8è¶ž™E›ò‹ÍOÃ“¹mëšW'—Œ\L$	“l(Œò§fø¾-‚ÛÞÙ¦ZÖýšüŽƒ¢Ñ©ìmÁþ6ø¶'kÔð
,ë”í™NW5µ‡`8z˜ÿä›6÷”yd¾ó/' úÿSOXK–Ä
GŸßë.7vábõ¬%aÉr÷ïl¾›y*’‘/NÔ)s«ØF´]škK½:½Eiî%¯q{¿ŽÌÒ›§íC÷Â³ä¬„D¦xæ½¸a=H¾®ïÃÍº~VùpRö’´öÉ1óçeÐ
qf¿¬ âÔ×kºz®ïÙw„S,ÙÛe_ÿŸ©ü7Š²ÃÛØQþwºG–.ù•ø¯ðý[]ÙÇÖgŒê¾)Ú–úRKfL8=šµY¬Ô„Ï‹å›á6ïªÌ±$Œ5/?Ñ–Õ'¹ýNÚš[email protected]Ä'®9ÍŒó[ð-¯ŸÜ³ÏWO?Ñwß6r‰QÈ‘ì«:Ù‡Ò*\ÙÚE8gAÅY© ÃOË×õ9lQ&Ÿÿ†×ôlM'ŸÉg¯åóÙXoætÈ…ë8ý,ŸÆÖï½qŽk¦ïg»å·D+Æ§œß×™Nó5ˆ?‹‹¿;íÐqUX1ÄÀ#îøgC“+7ÊwMR5¤Ì¾‡3‚2ÿòý|ÝMÑÏùÙ6ú†”\2Ÿ®Wã´¿ùÙ¶·ä2}d.—ïG3PYs)îgšÖêL¹ùÚ°ÅŠ7l«‰Ð>¡u²·Ñee¡n´ÜgAWý"*FüoC‘{Š“d?lTl#èY–•y¬g¶øJw]ü-,{$×¢Ó¾‰iÓnJ³õŒöÐåDP8}*Ùg*G¸æAäø…Dñõx#¾…[æa\d+}u´¯Ña¼žÇÝ“šï
f¹ÂÙ¸øÇõÉ+QAOÒýøÅX˜»k%ŽL#¯afÝØ×ÒÔ~BÍ¼FfõjòÑüÂ">“¼²Þ›µVWô÷ºZp½øƒìšƒgøTß¯¨gÍ>U‰Ý5ñªÚy Éý×	êŒ_™Gìû‡ø¸Åš4xÁï~áÖsqc_?¬Ÿ¿%®\-Üº©;øÖ7
·8ùöª¸‡ÇM^ÙÊ·ÚÐe§7àõ¢YŸ}h{*qè8Â^WœNÌ'ãqU0Æ>>·ôÚnéÏóÞêº?ÿ<fC„çS•P"$ìÌÀILŒUŒÀ§3Á©ý"‘|òðÁÞ3}Ú×÷«ºª%´sŸ–´º*Û–Œ0O/ÿ¬ˆE>O

Õm½æUÊû”Ý…d„Žýz-K»'KÁNC6B¦ø÷vµô-pGí$ÆagêÐFNA[*zˆQ:¿Wô=cvÃËª¾µ>sÁŒð™
fdf»Y$Ôx&>ÙlÏšÏ<y*šs&¹·¶iÆ°OÏ‘)—ˆŸðZ4ªŸdn|Á·EäÃm~ÓÍså¼Oö›¾æûÁß°ÕbKÜÅVü3ÛõT#Ã¦˜‹ÇZŽEÁjy¬:ñoÎFašZh5òhÔ}!%²Éþ(Êm«Ü-Öf‰÷2RðX#ó¶™øZxÅ“åÔ³—]ßU_¯kl`±¡ó¨ÏµS;ÜÄŸó¬‰gh,JßÙ¼8ñ7â;~’eŽ±›ß÷t²yËý¦,r½÷Ánñ¨c5+sóèKÃX„h.ûVô‘ª‹«½cF½]äÌé®õ–t²ý#ax·´

þ—SŒÅwO$5›¯iŒÇYÃ¦ÕrÙM@6$Í%ùÆ%)J>Í¤ûZWÛóƒ™¨v:·èØÙ¯Íuâ”wó{©MÑ¿£:Y}ø_Gúê‘ðnßÇóvúòñeC?öíÝÓ§¹Ë>MŒÿ×
Öõ÷;Ý{¨ÏÅOv'²§¾üGÇsg{€ž°:¿úå
N¹«äx5öã^´«Í»§*‹Úú}z¦7ògù`ÙzÆ‰(ÙÎƒºLwëÛË>‘Ç²2ø³zÑòÕ«ÑõsÍüŠ2~e½•Ûãèj’@ûÎ{ÖKn‰«CNœ·ðgžþ”éÕXÀ>©vò%¶ž™Zfñ¬—j+|Öv²ö‹M>L¶Êì¦K´îò´ˆa‰€á‹\=m˜Ø<yvKzt¹ôÐº<_›ÝÃ‡´¹*fÐ*Ç˜{ãÔ.Jðâ¦¨xó2ôqæHôxw;>Ž8Â-þUG)ÈyFý?ç1&ôø\Ôi½X£¨ÿ]iŽ²÷’¯Wê—ƒ<½^œNHVÒÀèâuñÁ¼v9ß\²‡å4½¥ûÙ¢Ã¦k%1¡á}óèÔv,ôÖúL «ìÙÝ;²è¿3ûŠ—ú\Ú‚S¦=_j´¿í³5…£²šÿì{º¹2	fs"ã4ó÷äSäÌƒmÉŠóâì7ÔËÏPç„W<Azg¼ÊuAW¡ÉÞœ±kd~`ÕÈG$ûÁž:R
þ®Vxl”j;ùRÚJÙžtÞ¦ZK€Z¨ž%nÃÿœNŒÏ¸¤_žÒ¢¤7rÇÔ§‡’fÆ¾ÏDÏ#?Ý}êøØÑs/
5ŸËÇBqJÐßD“ÙjÖEË3#ëZy‹…mÕ¯‹ÑëóìUðèsRôÛš´ÐŽþïêþ±Ú»*o*WíTöÈÍÌ|ïn‘ó×öc_ø>åÏ×Ãxøk?V‡\¥]ýÇ
½Sû³ì»ô"¯Oü4öAg†öm%}£bÀ³˜§u»™h¬‰:.š	ù¤æ^c‹à¢UÁÛ¢æ.Ÿ•8,3Äc™?bÄfàVÔž}=Ew˜!šûLc¢ýK¥Ü
ý'7æÆéîÌãa´žî·r´Óuê‘Æa¬÷Ø+1ÐãÓOyYçÀ?UÛÛjËŠþ™eÎ‘¬ê3skÅ§¾Rþo•™Æz·ÔNü÷MÝgîí_Š;†.°¬TË…ï’eN¤ƒGð~–5ñõUyÝKŸzÌ¾¿þ*þ{.ØŸÕ'Íž–÷Gþëw¬ÿØßYË½wI°¹mÌC¬ª—,“b¼¶õõj•ìØgX<Pí=¶í-$¯¼°ŽÞü?“²yµŸz}tïÏyæybÈÓ<¿2Ñóóéƒ³¾ØŸ¥‡_§ÙÿòÞØ‘†~]Æ6œ•c>L÷êŽkEòMfÍBÿ1^	àõ‘þ›‡6¯¬•¾ØlâË3i6ÆSx”ä‹ã»97éÙ$»<dï;•Bú²?3Ê’™¶(_©‹b?gM2¿Ï;ÿ#«v,=Õ_NoèF9øÌ#1ß†?hã•qxå`*Øéã)(9×Tlp²92Õ>Õ”“_ý¾È{ìÂÖé-=íšûl<,G=6O¬âyõøŽúð¶Z5ª¯ky,9–¬äyþf;mkÒÄ§ñ§®ŽEë¼GAx´hü*{×#Z×!|ÇŠ[l>X!ÜÖ;d™èæÓ<Û6l¯ñ
9W‰v1cs‚dJ1jfNØNEù§úgK¾ßrñ9•›,Î.Y/žâUÝ'wÍÎ2Ù*÷È¢ß’?yK–…rKú{Kž"ô·2–Èëò¶¿9¹J6{úØ´q¯é]†´a*6‚éz–3ðêgÉgaþsœàã@…ßþs
}íÚä}Èy×c¾-‰'÷dM=ÄZ5¼ýê'úõ¶z‰l§+ºO¶ÊfyjE\]Ó3”î×‡B=•ž`ôÅ_òoºûàrrÑg³ß‡ÖÄøÃÈòz®éŠì/ä ¾q²Ï¦¸ˆŒ
Æˆ‘™F‡}$àYñÍ}æYwr1ÜeÄÜí¢3b4¾À7Ã'Ërï¦ÐÅLÐýÞ
){]wáÙ-Ý¹ùIrí¬z_±éïå_2ÎŒë}µón‹Mi_‘F®Ýcáƒ¬T4äFÑ§m§ Ûßï¤ñm,ù^‘°ÅšÖ®™÷fú*Ö#ž`:ô®ZzGóÁ»jíŽ|!Úêsäfÿªûäl³z<*†k²Ydš›E²FS¶÷hÊÎ—›BM™N_ëO{]µwkÀx`\~Ø89û™ØQj>-?ÎRž?Úi·óëB¾,k	ˆË¿ƒË^ó³=8šj{]Û©’»ûA¨~#ù%'jCuµ{ÄÀÎbØ)ùÿ³õì¦8ªŽ¾ŸAÆW7E‹Ÿd\yÝì¿ÏÈ÷§h•6ŠXÍq[m1–6ŠD"Ç¥ÈùÆízÎW×rÚÍGNòm£H”tü:rÚ|ÅkÒãó‘‚Û(r’”{ËýûšÜäfŠxAäÉÛ3è´6ší:£»oˆ6Ó4¯ƒ|‘~õ4)P¼×özšäôåf¦ÙVO£Èëã×³[ÂYM4>Ín_íÝï¹íÝR'?Bg¦Ù-çëÕ³KÒO‚¥.Y½}å(·½KÚORÏvy'’ïñªÑz3×³Kâm”Õ×ÕT»d‰•ÂMígN[åEÎókyÖŒ»ØßòÑðPÙe‘±+9[º&&€ÏÚ¬aLrÛlÑ!öÿ&–øV5b, ½éiqvÛ¬h-ÏçfŒ®\kÒJðËW¦©$bD?tñ«‹–ØŸ’G„kD*ˆ_'#_§?½Yì/Ù”;u_È$Ç:ïVfw‰ÃXÆË}å·?<÷Ø”[LÉòq,¾é+^lŠ?«þU{|¥1ÍºV‡`çÙâVùË.·Dé+ÙÙ…€•šÜÙÒ_¼?J.•;·õ—ÑÔøëtlO€|‡òDœQÆ*e4ÚWz×ö®¥RÆïð®UÀ(Cˆ%|%A™hXÜ¡þÄ¶À¿ýãvÃóöBYïþL%þËL<1/V&DD–,Ú„õ6Žð~;NRÓ¾Æ³qN¨geµŸ!cÙ]*e_S´£AÝ§"Swz{ž9{?‹»ûân\Ûš=[=|®h^íõg½‘ô	¹³>¥{:<5IzÎ’t^œ=ÑÓÚWïmBìËCn¶Îgëý,bßÁˆûg)r9nÚáSn:*ï[=3ý;±FgOî2\îKûþI}çÌæãœö4›7N¾õlÞß|>Ú|¹¼z=;înñ³áî´'®Ì¦ãžA5‹·âí7É/ºmô© ³©A³ÖbÅfû¹Æ³ys³î"þ“Þ~$o*Î6Í›5×<å˜Üæ¦žï;›õUÿ3ŒfÃíf
v§ŒQ^8Ý=öìÉÙ¼±Yw»›õ9Aø¹ ûfØSú½<
>ÏÖBãý7aŽÐ‘jp¬½e7ð™ÝåÉäšeOOhªÁŸÔZË6`>ã¹|Tf»˜+øÇéûñ
›Nu·œ|Q{ý»FT¿W~íõ2êb\ûU™Sò½ùÈÃðëÕ2²2ìPâ÷ë2Œ~¼ÌÆé5;Lúýü®•t¿¦Ï®jlãÏÖeÏÙ»ØQÏ¯ÙW&®Mz}bŸAÛÿ¬*VäYÇS¹E™Z\ß(|ó·Dùú~¼=s¬*Ìê{®•1¥Ñ'ï¥é~ûNuAÇ[÷±‹–Öâ©üFr×ýí«	3¹äuxöR÷kæÛã:ðû‹¼/³z2"§&5'£ÎÆçLôó¢NÇ[5©QÔr¿äVdæ–^$·ÕÇZ}ù½q•^ã0c5ú”½’¼ó~‡ÖêšB<•ßx½Ò<ØvÄY½àoÏ¨&#ÞïÏÉuÝBX«?uÜ†ä6{«Cêkýže¹Ö$Y#2ÛjRëäÐ`W³Br†]®£÷ÉžsÔY<Ò-Q*1c£ægpà¢Ð›ëV#<¤Òû:<¶>º(¢*>5·£E«ù:ãÓ[Oåos_g¾µÕ¤Foìæ{žèÍïZI~«ÂÃÖêÜŠÜÒÌ«ì9°²Ì)dy¯Ëgü4#¿~WHÐ¼õ¹÷uÈu¹ø=“,Þê@xÝ_¡ÙjäGùú~ôéøÏf”ÎCŸ[«³<æ7~NžIÆ°ËuØÙZN³lfÛøu»#<ZQ#vHM˜q5$·aØZý¹"9ë–ŒaïëÏÉY3g{«çä›_’YW~EŒÏ¶:ûÏYïÕZ+(dääˆÄ¼=ü®\Ï6TgÃZ}³ËÉžFÍíÐÆm¨Îå½ÕyDÞBæ[g²žÌç”\ªs£ÆCx¼Žð¸“}ãaË¼ªã!™Ï¡j»ÑÚ¬Uòu]Ãfš³’kun]îßº&¡ê2ÑÒ,;mØ¨õCöÿÃŽd:u¢wÆçúx«ƒ·³’º§‘šÀÉ¬¤ÆZã‡mQ—üÆ6‹¥à2ÛkuØŒºÏÕÙ69Â£uuòûX„éPú!Û…Œ±YùêŽðsµ½q¥šeYË1–¥©¯£E¬ã)ûN±{¡Áêwåû¡7²dµé|Gx¶×Ñï}æŒêFÍÇõ—²ŽÍhœ‡Î·V×<Ì¨¶ÕêrèüÀR–‚6éhBxøØímsF}t~c²úÚÑÎºv¿fÅ´_×=’{!KJF{¦÷3Ú½¯C¾jôy¢ÝZ=Ÿ“eðò¡=ðÑîTÔˆ7ÚÕ¬—TG}²N®5[”Ïèí3³o*þ\uu*BK»\g-ær£7×3,fÖám¸u„‡½žFW×£Ë@imÓã>kÕy\\d›õp$·aØZýe¤yùôðìçFáa—kYägÍÿ© ¹
Ã®ÍB\fÿ¹M'ç¨WÏÙ[5Lhøó]†É¸ê£“ÇõœáÍHÎzµ-~•½ˆÌóŒ®<f¯õsæpp¾–*ðF²·œ¯ëº5ÓÌžŒ÷õ?<x›žû±ìäþ*éD_Ôý}]ßäg»ßV‡Z"šçOáñÆZ‡‡1®ìäòYNÙ7Í=“™ádÚ™ndôöñ^¬Õm>L–ÍÌçº¶ÑŠºLp2Ç·Ûú¨Yd›2û8¹Ëuð**V—Ï{	ng,Õ‘fžr„‡ŸÆÿTt¾÷uFTh›¬‘Æ•Ë,5ÞêÙËÎeÖùÖê<Ž®å"tø¸²“uøtR“µbŒDjÍ™*m.ŸíBàÙZÍyÂnMÚ|'Û_Áp›ur–‚ÚO‹7^6é8‹ð6~ž–eÞÒá*TÌÎ/
Ô]œt„DdNz«y4W÷{Pà\
—ˆL*–µðjä‡
*½l;â]óku]ÛúìÖeYÆk.E+.›tX«/‡ßÈúÒa*®Gá§å7Ö~WîëßÜïùõ<WF~Œ‰ê™ßÀ[-Mñ®lSn¤lº>árrš}ª¸ž~×—¦P|Çõý²7*2¶kö4ç´Û‘ýUYüþt×£Yœ8ÃÌâ’v&îÞ‡j’ýÜ‡÷ò=^bÎ²•Õ/µ‡®íÕÎ
ëhá}}ÿZ«žÙÝýÖ çÓ²¹W?5j×ßc´›Ê¶2löÀÇšÍ9öã´ŸÓgâ,zZšw·b¢ØÉíøì£ÌfÆÓæ6p24*â$+ñH½À®÷7µnöŠV›s
ˆ{¢Ýˆ8÷‰Þ½¦oØuˆõô».Îûy6™Kì=4šg"²g§Ó˜no¡ùñ|þ*ºnëÿ®Zý®Èg*³‰ßè
ö·³*m}ü0‡ÚËD¯xx?É)ˆÃÒ×¤wØeú¸ìwôBš…Ý÷´§§Ýrú”Ÿ—ÈŽ|8³S4Þ”p®-çaï'ì-·UNönÞYÕÚ4]Ò´?Ù¶Þ?¼?ÙžjóðÇ›§rÂÎSìeð@íz¥b8Cˆ³2Ù«àHm8ÒŽì{6ê¿Y´¤©_švÆâìè[SÝß«ÍœvÄ.Œœdhš«m¿á«Òõó±`Ý5¶½³Oö¤<_ÔSq¢°×›}ËžJz8ƒºð¯¨4&§Ö*H»aåÙkÿ¹îrVçƒ=Õ]ô{í³ïÙþbÑLú8±†Ó8ÝïúßÇÒ-jwÁîr¾ËãO#ÊùµÃµ êÌá£Î‘ð}ÿ¢vú#ÞuëÿŒ×s[’Îž'œƒÕì‹V÷*·uWÈäü’n:n•mÏF$ð½´ˆís‚åóÓ
ÛQ=É>‚}ôã$¨^>Õ2ÕÏe[A'Y‹ìUnŸã`yE{7ÙùŒûúÏ^û†t>ì§z’ù%Ná˜ÕÎãQ¨öróFµ¿gTû3?!	_PÝ}:µûNa]šuõµFT3rxªÎ½©¿œ|‚1]ÍJé%Ý»Y43¨Þ/^ÑçëBýA‘€UýÕ¡»5LèÃîr¾Wµë/·¡E»ŸúÄóÐÕ^Ï/ºúXvâ¹ìçÌà½aOñù6å“rÏ}¦fT¯4¢ÚÆP+ÂõŠËÉHèmÎýB/¯
çà›“to]
Þ)ù´èkÎ
C.®ÍÕ¡»Qéh9OTGÝúK‚×óª§CõõFTãsÿñ™¯¯háý‚jN¨Ã×æè¥‚ïU•yª²Ä·Ñò`O|ÞºÚ-ö(ÄÑrž¨Žº}AõšFžOÊÈ]£åm±7‹Æ—_½šPÝw„âöøóYÜøÍsàæož·~ó`fßó¾¿§ðyilôäHËoÓ"0Êø‚ƒ<Šû*â ûü¿U|ñ—©ø¢¾x‰ì)ÿ[Ç»ÚáÁ?qYsŸ*<Ž3¦â:Ÿ‘÷H±9²78û‘˜w´˜l2N<Ës±äè–rÌŒÏ"»¤©¦un–×è¶¢òËû™“çÄJ›^T?1zUgK'²¬1ŽÏàßS¬i½d:‡´óÅ•_Ö_´—´¹h2Xˆs’g`ySïuÍ¼2Ù™9¿êd‹ë¢ÂN‡sá
Ï3»ÙVÆá\ç%=}U‘Q¬¯?ßž*³ÂŒdÉr¸UZÌI~¢°yBƒÜ…ÿ…ªº5
```


----------



## nate0 (Mar 3, 2018)

Talon Pro said:


> When I try to open the reg file, this is all I get, either in Notepad, Notepad++ or anything else. I even tried copying to another folder and only got this gibberish.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



Use 7zip file manager

---------- Post added at 05:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:21 AM ----------

It's compressed. The file inside is the on you want to edit.


----------



## Talon Pro (Mar 3, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Use 7zip file manager
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:21 AM ----------
> 
> It's compressed. The file inside is the on you want to edit.

Click to collapse



You skipped a step, i had to copy it to the HDD in order to access it with 7ZFM. 

Nvm, figured out what you meant.


----------



## nate0 (Mar 3, 2018)

What I shared are steps to try and what I showed is just an example.  I threw that together quickly as you asked and so it was not perfect of course. I'm not focused on building a guide on it like I said before but at least you have an idea to go by.


----------



## Talon Pro (Mar 3, 2018)

nate0 said:


> What I shared are steps to try and what I showed is just an example.  I threw that together quickly as you asked and so it was not perfect of course. I'm not focused on building a guide on it like I said before but at least you have an idea to go by.

Click to collapse



Yea, i get that now. I cant get past the blasted WINUSB in use now. NOTHING is communicating with my phone and im even in the lightning screen mode.


----------



## Talon Pro (Mar 5, 2018)

Any idea to get past the WinUSB issue? Nothing ive found has a solution.


----------



## pizzaboy192 (Mar 5, 2018)

Talon Pro said:


> Any idea to get past the WinUSB issue? Nothing ive found has a solution.

Click to collapse



Have you tried uninstalling all windows phone devices in device manager and rebooting?


----------



## Talon Pro (Mar 5, 2018)

pizzaboy192 said:


> Have you tried uninstalling all windows phone devices in device manager and rebooting?

Click to collapse



Nope, totally forgot about that.


----------



## Talon Pro (Mar 6, 2018)

I cant find anything in the Device Manager referencing anything Lumia related and i killed the phone over usb process in Task Manager too. Still getting winusb in use


----------



## Talon Pro (Mar 6, 2018)

I think i may have figured out what the issue is, could it be the version im on? Im on OS build 15063.909 and even WDRT cant see the phone.


----------



## Talon Pro (Mar 6, 2018)

I did a hard reset, now its reading it and trying to flash but fails with THOR2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code 2228224 (0x220000).

Well, I rebooted the phone with the SIM in it and IMS is registered


----------



## titi66200 (Mar 6, 2018)

THOR2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code 2228224 (0x220000)
FFU_PARSING_ERROR

FFU not found or corrupt FFU File


----------



## Talon Pro (Mar 6, 2018)

IMS doesnt stay after reboot or hard reset and reapplying it doesnt bring it back,


----------



## Talon Pro (Mar 8, 2018)

@nate0 any ideas?  I dont really care abut wi-fi calling, but i do care that i can make calls in this area on LTE since 3G is gone and 2G coverage sucks. I also care that i have Carl Zeiss lenses, or i would just use a 640.  The bizarre thing i noticed today is, it changes from LTE to G (this is new, no clue what it means) when calling a landline and E when calling a cell.  I suppose if IMS, HDV and VoLTE work fine on the modded 950, i can just hack that instead, just not to enthused with the resolution and size of the phone, would prefer an 810 or 1020 sized phone/screen.


----------



## nate0 (Mar 8, 2018)

Talon Pro said:


> @nate0 any ideas?  I dont really care abut wi-fi calling, but i do care that i can make calls in this area on LTE since 3G is gone and 2G coverage sucks. I also care that i have Carl Zeiss lenses, or i would just use a 640.  The bizarre thing i noticed today is, it changes from LTE to G (this is new, no clue what it means) when calling a landline and E when calling a cell.  I suppose if IMS, HDV and VoLTE work fine on the modded 950, i can just hack that instead, just not to enthused with the resolution and size of the phone, would prefer an 810 or 1020 sized phone/screen.

Click to collapse



Did you do a full nvi update with nvi files with the updated version number?  They have to be placed in the directory c:\programs\oem\public\NVI

Also did you replace all the ADC files with the one attached?

Make sure all the files are in place (ADC files, nvi files under public, and the normal version nvi files under the multivariant folder number and default)

Run the nviupdate but make sure you use skip the flash option.  After it finishes look for an automatic restart.  If it does not do an automatic restart look in the folder c:\data\shareddata\oem\public. In there is an nvupdate.txt log. Attach that and we can see if somewhere nvi files are not in the right place.


----------



## Talon Pro (Mar 8, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Did you do a full nvi update with nvi files with the updated version number?  They have to be placed in the directory c:\programs\oem\public\NVI
> 
> Also did you replace all the ADC files with the one attached?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea, i did everything like you outlined and ONCE i got it to work and IMS registered but not after that.

Heres the log file, note, it was nvupdater.log not what you said


```
00:31:54.741 NVUPD: Nokia Security NV updater service started.
00:31:54.803 Label: Running on pure eno-sw image.
00:31:54.803 Label: This device was paneled with version 18.2040.213.379
00:31:54.803 Label: This device was labeled with version 18.2040.213.379
00:31:54.819 NVUPD: Version Security LabelSW (mfg) 18.2040.213.402.
00:31:54.819 NVUPD: Starting NV updater service.
00:31:54.881 Registry: Accessing registry value failed: Software\OEM\Nokia\NVIUpdater\ForcedUpdate: 2
00:31:55.413 NviSource: Added static NVI source: DPP: 4 Path: -
00:31:55.413 NviSource: Added static NVI source: DPP: -1 Path: C:\Programs\CommonFiles\OEM\Public\NVI\modem_configuration_update.nvi
00:31:55.413 NviSource: Added static NVI source: DPP: -1 Path: C:\Programs\CommonFiles\OEM\Public\NVI\modem_configuration_full.nvi
00:31:55.428 Registry: Checking for SCRTN trigger...
00:31:55.428 Registry: Accessing registry value failed: Software\OEM\Nokia\NVIUpdater\ExecuteSCRTN: 2
00:31:55.428 Registry: Current variant: '14789', latest updated variant: '14789'
00:31:55.428 Registry: Variant has not changed.
00:31:55.428 NviSource: Added dynamic NVI source: DPP: -1 Path: C:\Programs\CommonFiles\OEM\Public\Nokia\Multivariant\14789\NVI\modem_configuration_update.nvi
00:31:55.428 Registry: Acquiring update ticket...
00:31:55.428 NviSource: Preparing to read DPP item 4.
00:31:55.444 NviSource: Determining file NVI version...
00:31:55.491 NviSource: DPP: 4 Path: - Ver: 124:19.14373.0.1 > 124:214.15203.0.6115 ?
00:31:55.506 NviSource: Preparing to read file C:\Programs\CommonFiles\OEM\Public\NVI\modem_configuration_update.nvi.
00:31:55.506 NviSource: Unable to open file C:\Programs\CommonFiles\OEM\Public\NVI\modem_configuration_update.nvi.
00:31:55.506 NviSource: Preparing to read file C:\Programs\CommonFiles\OEM\Public\Nokia\Multivariant\14789\NVI\modem_configuration_update.nvi.
00:31:55.506 NviSource: Determining file NVI version...
00:31:55.569 NviSource: DPP: -1 Path: C:\Programs\CommonFiles\OEM\Public\Nokia\Multivariant\14789\NVI\modem_configuration_update.nvi Ver: 124:214.15203.0.6115 > 124:214.15203.0.6115 ?
00:31:55.569 NviSource: No items will be updated.
00:31:55.569 Registry: Accessing registry value failed: Software\OEM\Nokia\NVIUpdater\TestImage: 2
00:31:55.569 Registry: Accessing registry value failed: Software\Microsoft\Shell\RetailDemo\OobeWrite\Enabled: 2
00:31:55.569 Registry: Releasing update ticket...
00:31:55.772 NVUPDSVC: Checking for Pro Cam post reboot launch needs...
00:31:55.772 Registry: Current AppId: '{2d7e7fd6-2942-4d77-9842-389c3f62b14d}', latest updated AppId: '{2d7e7fd6-2942-4d77-9842-389c3f62b14d}'
00:31:55.772 Registry: ProCam AppId has not changed.
00:31:55.772 Registry: Accessing registry value failed: Software\OEM\Nokia\NokiaProCam\LaunchAfterBoot\uri: 2
00:31:55.772 Registry: Accessing registry value failed: Software\OEM\Nokia\NVIUpdater\LatestProCamUri: 2
00:31:55.772 Registry: Empty ProCam uri -> no change
00:31:55.772 Registry: Checking for post reboot launch need...
00:31:55.788 NVUPDSVC: Shutting down service.
00:31:55.897 Label: Running on pure eno-sw image.
```


----------



## nate0 (Mar 8, 2018)

Talon Pro said:


> Yea, i did everything like you outlined and ONCE i got it to work and IMS registered but not after that.
> 
> Heres the log file, note, it was nvupdater.log not what you said
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok. Thanks for the correction.  Looks like maybe your NVI files are not there.  Did you do a hard reset? c:\Programs\Commonfiles\OEM\Public\NVI\ should have two modem nvi files there and the log said it could not access them.  If there is nothing there add the folder attached the c:\Programs\Commonfiles\OEM\Public\ directory.

Then run an nvi update with thor2 with the skipflash option and see if you get a reboot...

For future reference on Nokia lumias you can reference the nviupdater logs to see what is going on...


----------



## Talon Pro (Mar 8, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Ok. Thanks for the correction.  Looks like maybe your NVI files are not there.  Did you do a hard reset? c:\Programs\Commonfiles\OEM\Public\NVI\ should have two modem nvi files there and the log said it could not access them.  If there is nothing there add the folder attached the c:\Programs\Commonfiles\OEM\Public\ directory.
> 
> Then run an nvi update with thor2 with the skipflash option and see if you get a reboot...
> 
> For future reference on Nokia lumias you can reference the nviupdater logs to see what is going on...

Click to collapse



You said it would hold on a hard reset, if im reading it correctly, the nvi files are the same, hence it wont update them cause the version are the same. To be sure i redid everything and tried again and the log looks the same.


```
01:35:15.020 NVUPD: Nokia Security NV updater service started.
01:35:15.067 Label: Running on pure eno-sw image.
01:35:15.082 Label: This device was paneled with version 18.2040.213.379
01:35:15.098 Label: This device was labeled with version 18.2040.213.379
01:35:15.145 NVUPD: Version Security LabelSW (mfg) 18.2040.213.402.
01:35:15.145 NVUPD: Starting NV updater service.
01:35:15.176 Registry: Accessing registry value failed: Software\OEM\Nokia\NVIUpdater\ForcedUpdate: 2
01:35:15.866 NviSource: Added static NVI source: DPP: 4 Path: -
01:35:15.866 NviSource: Added static NVI source: DPP: -1 Path: C:\Programs\CommonFiles\OEM\Public\NVI\modem_configuration_update.nvi
01:35:15.866 NviSource: Added static NVI source: DPP: -1 Path: C:\Programs\CommonFiles\OEM\Public\NVI\modem_configuration_full.nvi
01:35:15.866 Registry: Checking for SCRTN trigger...
01:35:15.866 Registry: Accessing registry value failed: Software\OEM\Nokia\NVIUpdater\ExecuteSCRTN: 2
01:35:15.866 Registry: Current variant: '14789', latest updated variant: '14789'
01:35:15.866 Registry: Variant has not changed.
01:35:15.866 NviSource: Added dynamic NVI source: DPP: -1 Path: C:\Programs\CommonFiles\OEM\Public\Nokia\Multivariant\14789\NVI\modem_configuration_update.nvi
01:35:15.866 Registry: Acquiring update ticket...
01:35:15.881 NviSource: Preparing to read DPP item 4.
01:35:15.881 NviSource: Determining file NVI version...
01:35:15.928 NviSource: DPP: 4 Path: - Ver: 124:19.14373.0.1 > 124:214.15203.0.6115 ?
01:35:15.944 NviSource: Preparing to read file C:\Programs\CommonFiles\OEM\Public\NVI\modem_configuration_update.nvi.
01:35:15.944 NviSource: Determining file NVI version...
01:35:16.006 NviSource: DPP: -1 Path: C:\Programs\CommonFiles\OEM\Public\NVI\modem_configuration_update.nvi Ver: 124:214.15203.0.6115 > 124:214.15203.0.6115 ?
01:35:16.006 NviSource: Preparing to read file C:\Programs\CommonFiles\OEM\Public\Nokia\Multivariant\14789\NVI\modem_configuration_update.nvi.
01:35:16.006 NviSource: Determining file NVI version...
01:35:16.084 NviSource: DPP: -1 Path: C:\Programs\CommonFiles\OEM\Public\Nokia\Multivariant\14789\NVI\modem_configuration_update.nvi Ver: 124:214.15203.0.6115 > 124:214.15203.0.6115 ?
01:35:16.084 NviSource: No items will be updated.
01:35:16.100 Registry: Accessing registry value failed: Software\OEM\Nokia\NVIUpdater\TestImage: 2
01:35:16.100 Registry: Accessing registry value failed: Software\Microsoft\Shell\RetailDemo\OobeWrite\Enabled: 2
01:35:16.100 Registry: Releasing update ticket...
01:35:16.256 NVUPDSVC: Checking for Pro Cam post reboot launch needs...
01:35:16.256 Registry: Current AppId: '{2d7e7fd6-2942-4d77-9842-389c3f62b14d}', latest updated AppId: '{2d7e7fd6-2942-4d77-9842-389c3f62b14d}'
01:35:16.256 Registry: ProCam AppId has not changed.
01:35:16.256 Registry: Accessing registry value failed: Software\OEM\Nokia\NokiaProCam\LaunchAfterBoot\uri: 2
01:35:16.272 Registry: Accessing registry value failed: Software\OEM\Nokia\NVIUpdater\LatestProCamUri: 2
01:35:16.272 Registry: Empty ProCam uri -> no change
01:35:16.272 Registry: Checking for post reboot launch need...
01:35:16.272 NVUPDSVC: Shutting down service.
01:35:16.412 Label: Running on pure eno-sw image.
```


----------



## nate0 (Mar 8, 2018)

Talon Pro said:


> You said it would hold on a hard reset, if im reading it correctly, the nvi files are the same, hence it wont update them cause the version are the same. To be sure i redid everything and tried again and the log looks the same.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



It will hold on a hard reset if you get an nvi update to take initially.  Can you confirm the first nvi update took before you did a hard reset?  To me it looks like you placed the same files under both the mulivariant folders and the C:\programs\commonfiles\oem\public\nvi then tried to do an nvi update.  It shows here in your log.
Edit: To be clear not all files are preserved on a hard reset.  The folder specifically under C:\Programs\CommonFiles\OEM\Public\NVI is not.

```
01:35:16.006 NviSource: Determining file NVI version...
01:35:16.084 NviSource: DPP: -1 Path: [B]C:\Programs\CommonFiles\OEM\Public\Nokia\Multivariant\14789\NVI\modem_configuration_update.nvi Ver: 124:214.15203.0.6115 > [/B]124:214.15203.0.6115 ?
```

Do me a favor and just add the files I attached in the previous post..  Knowing you had done this I updated the version so it will force the nviupdate.


----------



## Talon Pro (Mar 8, 2018)

nate0 said:


> It will hold on a hard reset if you get an nvi update to take initially.  Can you confirm the first nvi update took before you did a hard reset?  To me it looks like you placed the same files under both the mulivariant folders and the C:\programs\commonfiles\oem\public\nvi then tried to do an nvi update.  It shows here in your log.
> Edit: To be clear not all files are preserved on a hard reset.  The folder specifically under C:\Programs\CommonFiles\OEM\Public\NVI is not.
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



I did get a reboot notice that i didnt see before. However, i wonder if i may have misunderstood part of your post before and placed NVI files in another folder, maybe under Multivariant? IMS still unreg'd though. Even i i placed them elsewhere, why would it reg IMS once and then not again?


```
03:10:10.792 NVUPD: Nokia Security NV updater service started.
03:10:10.839 Label: Running on pure eno-sw image.
03:10:10.854 Label: This device was paneled with version 18.2040.213.379
03:10:10.854 Label: This device was labeled with version 18.2040.213.379
03:10:10.854 NVUPD: Version Security LabelSW (mfg) 18.2040.213.402.
03:10:10.854 NVUPD: Starting NV updater service.
03:10:10.932 Registry: Accessing registry value failed: Software\OEM\Nokia\NVIUpdater\ForcedUpdate: 2
03:10:11.554 NviSource: Added static NVI source: DPP: 4 Path: -
03:10:11.554 NviSource: Added static NVI source: DPP: -1 Path: C:\Programs\CommonFiles\OEM\Public\NVI\modem_configuration_update.nvi
03:10:11.554 NviSource: Added static NVI source: DPP: -1 Path: C:\Programs\CommonFiles\OEM\Public\NVI\modem_configuration_full.nvi
03:10:11.554 Registry: Checking for SCRTN trigger...
03:10:11.554 Registry: Accessing registry value failed: Software\OEM\Nokia\NVIUpdater\ExecuteSCRTN: 2
03:10:11.570 Registry: Current variant: '14789', latest updated variant: '14789'
03:10:11.570 Registry: Variant has not changed.
03:10:11.570 NviSource: Added dynamic NVI source: DPP: -1 Path: C:\Programs\CommonFiles\OEM\Public\Nokia\Multivariant\14789\NVI\modem_configuration_update.nvi
03:10:11.570 Registry: Acquiring update ticket...
03:10:11.570 NviSource: Preparing to read DPP item 4.
03:10:11.570 NviSource: Determining file NVI version...
03:10:11.632 NviSource: DPP: 4 Path: - Ver: 124:19.14373.0.1 > 124:214.15203.0.6115 ?
03:10:11.632 NviSource: Preparing to read file C:\Programs\CommonFiles\OEM\Public\NVI\modem_configuration_update.nvi.
03:10:11.632 NviSource: Determining file NVI version...
03:10:11.679 NviSource: DPP: -1 Path: C:\Programs\CommonFiles\OEM\Public\NVI\modem_configuration_update.nvi Ver: 124:215.15203.0.6115 > 124:214.15203.0.6115 ?
03:10:11.679 NviSource: Marked for update.
03:10:11.679 NviSource: Preparing to read file C:\Programs\CommonFiles\OEM\Public\Nokia\Multivariant\14789\NVI\modem_configuration_update.nvi.
03:10:11.679 NviSource: Determining file NVI version...
03:10:11.726 NviSource: DPP: -1 Path: C:\Programs\CommonFiles\OEM\Public\Nokia\Multivariant\14789\NVI\modem_configuration_update.nvi Ver: 124:214.15203.0.6115 > 124:214.15203.0.6115 ?
03:10:11.726 NviSource: Update mask: 80000002 Latest version: 124:215.15203.0.6115
03:10:11.726 NviSource: Preparing to read file C:\Programs\CommonFiles\OEM\Public\NVI\modem_configuration_update.nvi.
03:10:11.742 NviSource: Updating: DPP: -1 Path: C:\Programs\CommonFiles\OEM\Public\NVI\modem_configuration_update.nvi
03:10:11.742 Registry: Accessing registry value failed: Software\OEM\Nokia\NVIUpdater\ConfigAccessMode: 2
03:10:11.742 NviSource: Changing CAM to 1
03:10:12.882 NviSource: Unlocking SPC
03:10:12.898 NviSource: Starting to parse NVI...
03:10:12.898 JsonParser: Incoming JSON:
03:10:12.914 JsonParser: {"jsonrpc": "2.0", "method": "WriteNVData", "params": {"MessageVersion": 0, "ID": 400, "SubscriptionId": 0, "NVData": [1]}, "id": 0}

<snipped>

03:10:20.452 JsonParser: Processing method: 'WriteEFSData'
03:10:20.452 Label: Running on pure eno-sw image.
03:10:20.468 JsonParser: Outgoing JSON:
03:10:20.468 JsonParser: {
03:10:20.468 JsonParser:    "id" : 0,
03:10:20.468 JsonParser:    "jsonrpc" : "2.0",
03:10:20.468 JsonParser:    "result" : null
03:10:20.468 JsonParser: }
03:10:20.468 NviSource: A total of 394 request(s) processed, 0 of them failed.
03:10:20.483 NviSource: No fatal failures -> update as good as it gets.
03:10:20.483 NviSource: Update done.
03:10:20.483 Registry: Writing NVI version to registry: 124:215.15203.0.6115
03:10:20.483 NviSource: Changing CAM to 0
03:10:21.532 NviSource: NeededUpdates after update process: 00000000
03:10:21.532 Registry: Accessing registry value failed: Software\OEM\Nokia\NVIUpdater\TestImage: 2
03:10:21.532 Registry: Accessing registry value failed: Software\Microsoft\Shell\RetailDemo\OobeWrite\Enabled: 2
03:10:21.547 Registry: Writing NVI version to registry NVI info: 124:215.15203.0.6115
03:10:21.547 Registry: Releasing update ticket...
03:10:41.605 RpcServices: About to launch reboot UI
```


----------



## nate0 (Mar 8, 2018)

@Talon Pro
I am not completely certain.  I know this happens on the 1520 I have.  I have not been able to get the 1520 to operate on with VoLTE period though as this SoC and the 930/929 SoC seem to be more hard coded then others. The 640 XL does this some times to me too but never permanently.  Both the 830 and the 640 XL support VoLTE/HD voice in North America though.  So check if the LTE bands are locked.  Which bands are showing?  Also does it have the wifi calling toggle there (I would just check so you know if the ADC provisioning took place...)?

Also you are in the US right? But you have a international Variant?  You can check the product code to see (either with thor2 or Windows phone internals by booting into flash mode)?   
It is another long process, but you could try to download and flash the NAM ROM for US/N.A. FFU if it is not already flashed with it.  I can't be certain though that this ROM will make it work.  However I am pretty sure I had this ROM flashed to my 830.  It is product code 059W6R7 or 059W742. Once flashed you can do the same as far as staging the nvi files and ADC files in WP 8.1 and do an NVI update from there or do all the updates to W10M first and try then.


----------



## G A S T (Apr 20, 2018)

Hey guys,

I have two Problems: The first one - my MNO (Telefonica o2 Germany) is a dickhead when it comes to support for Win 10 Mobile, especially with regard to VoLTE & Wifi-Calling for unbranded devices like my Lumia 950 XL or the Alcatel Idol 4 Pro, which technically support both features... The second one is that I'm probably unable to comprehend your confusing instruction here at it's current state. 

I would like to try to implement those features on my Lumia 950 XL Single SIM without branding (059X4V3 - RM-1085 VAR EURO 1X CV BLACK, Firmware: 01078.00053.16236.35035, latest Win 10 M Feature2-Version). And I know for sure that o2 never offered a branded Lumia 950 XL SS but that there was a Lumia 950 SS with german o2-branding (059X5Z0 - RM-1104 VAR EURO DE O2, Firmware 01078.00053.16236.35015 which came with OS-Version 10.0.10586.318). So direct flashing - which would be the easiest way - is impossible. What do I have to do now? Could you please give me a step-by-step guidance? That would be great! :fingers-crossed:


----------



## nate0 (Apr 21, 2018)

G A S T said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The files under c:\programs\commonfiles\ADC provision system and registry settings for the carrier and cellular.  The modemconfiguration file on the 950 under c:\programs\commonfiles\oem\public\mmo\Multivariant provisions LTE bands and other modem settings like VoLTE and wifi calling.  For the Lumia 950 xl you can replace those files on your phone with ones from a ROM of your choice without having to flash the entire ffu.


----------



## Charkatak (May 1, 2018)

nate0 said:


> @Phil259 -- I had switched to another modemconfiguration file that I altered again and had not experienced data disconnects, but I did get a couple dropped calls, when moving to from wifi and I also experience duplicate SMS/MMS messages.
> I believe your assumptions could be correct, because I did not include the mobile country code for other countries.  Though I am not sure if you would experience issues or not, until someone tries.  Make sure you can put back the original cab file if needed, or you can put in place the full single sim cab I just attached now since SIM 2 is already gone for you.
> 
> I also want to let folks know so to take precaution, is that I made changes to the modemconfiguration.cab file that I find related to ims/wifi and other related criteria that could enable VoLTE HD voice or wifi calling.  The NVI files are pretty complex with sometimes 400 to 500 lines of parameter code.  I have not been completely keeping track of each and every change, but we know when items work when we test the cab file.  I do have a record of the original cab file I altered and each new cab file there after and I left some slight spacing differences in each new line added to the nvi files to help identify what was added/changed.  With that said, we cannot expect zero issues, because for one we are altering what is stock off the handset, two I am not Qualcomm certified in this stuff, and only have used different sites, material, and forums to know what I am looking at, and third there is room for human error.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have tried reading most of the posts and see that there is/was a good progress made for getting T-Mobile feature to work on 950/XL.  As different users uploaded their own configuration, I am a bit confused as to which files to use.  If you or another person can give me some or even a bit detailed info that would be great.  I will start off by saying I have Lumia 950, not the XL and according to this forum files should work for 950 as well.  Your last attachment of zip file contains few cab files.  Which one do I need to use if I want to have: VoLTE(Band 12), WiFi Calling and HD Voice on T-Mobile US?  One cab's file name resembles the original, other have T-Mo name in them.  What is the difference?  Would really appreciate the explanation.  I already have the app called WPinternals and accessed mass storage mode on.


----------



## nate0 (May 1, 2018)

Charkatak said:


> I have tried reading most of the posts and see that there is/was a good progress made for getting T-Mobile feature to work on 950/XL.  As different users uploaded their own configuration, I am a bit confused as to which files to use.  If you or another person can give me some or even a bit detailed info that would be great.  I will start off by saying I have Lumia 950, not the XL and according to this forum files should work for 950 as well.  Your last attachment of zip file contains few cab files.  Which one do I need to use if I want to have: VoLTE(Band 12), WiFi Calling and HD Voice on T-Mobile US?  One cab's file name resembles the original, other have T-Mo name in them.  What is the difference?  Would really appreciate the explanation.  I already have the app called WPinternals and accessed mass storage mode on.

Click to collapse



If you want to use wifi calling and volte for the 950 why don't you try anubis23's thread?


----------



## Charkatak (May 2, 2018)

nate0 said:


> If you want to use wifi calling and volte for the 950 why don't you try anubis23's thread?

Click to collapse



I came to this thread from his post, but he removed the files and there was no update on the thread for some time. Also he mentioned that he deactivated 2nd sim slot. If anyone has tried files from this thread on 950 and has it working properly on T-Mobile, please let me know.


----------



## nate0 (May 2, 2018)

Charkatak said:


> I came to this thread from his post, but he removed the files and there was no update on the thread for some time. Also he mentioned that he deactivated 2nd sim slot. If anyone has tried files from this thread on 950 and has it working properly on T-Mobile, please let me know.

Click to collapse



Oh ok. Was not aware they removed the files.

And you're right. There are files scattered all over this thread...I'm one at fault.  This is a good thread to share break throughs with as I thought...

I can't assist with the dual sim modem file. But I know for sure the files I have will enable VoLTE/HD Voice/and 2.4GHz Wi-Fi calling on the Lumia 950 xl.  By no means is it perfect, but it works.


----------



## Charkatak (May 2, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Oh ok. Was not aware they removed the files.
> 
> And you're right. There are files scattered all over this thread...I'm one at fault.  This is a good thread to share break throughs with as I thought...
> 
> I can't assist with the dual sim modem file. But I know for sure the files I have will enable VoLTE/HD Voice/and 2.4GHz Wi-Fi calling on the Lumia 950 xl.  By no means is it perfect, but it works.

Click to collapse



So all of your files are single sim or maybe some of the files are from dual sim versions?  If I am ok with trying whatever you may have available, which files would you recommend? (Although I do know the thread is for 950XL)


----------



## nate0 (May 5, 2018)

Charkatak said:


> So all of your files are single sim or maybe some of the files are from dual sim versions?  If I am ok with trying whatever you may have available, which files would you recommend? (Although I do know the thread is for 950XL)

Click to collapse



These worked on my 950 XL Single sim.  I just unbranded a Lumia 950 RM-1105 to an RM-1104 also single sim and am testing these exact files on it now...
There are two modemconfiguration.cab files in there. One enables VoLTE/HD Voice and the other enables VoLTE/HD Voice and 2.4 Ghz WiFi Calling.  You need to rename the one for wifi calling if you use it to the default name so it provisions.

Edit: If you have an already setup dual sim Lumia 950 or 950xl and use these files to update your modem settings be prepared to do a Hard reset.  This will disable the second sim slot and render your messaging for sms/mms unusable.  Only solution I have found to fix this is to do a hard reset....


----------



## Charkatak (May 5, 2018)

nate0 said:


> These worked on my 950 XL Single sim.  I just unbranded a Lumia 950 RM-1105 to an RM-1104 also single sim and am testing these exact files on it now...
> There are two modemconfiguration.cab files in there. One enables VoLTE/HD Voice and the other enables VoLTE/HD Voice and 2.4 Ghz WiFi Calling.  You need to rename the one for wifi calling if you use it to the default name so it provisions.
> 
> Edit: If you have an already setup dual sim Lumia 950 or 950xl and use these files to update your modem settings be prepared to do a Hard reset.  This will disable the second sim slot and render your messaging for sms/mms unusable.  Only solution I have found to fix this is to do a hard reset....

Click to collapse



Let me try to rephrase what you have said and correct me if I am wrong:

*1)* In your zip there are 2 cab files: 1 of them is named correctly, the other one is "modem_config_tmo_test-volte-wifi"   So if I use the default named cab, I will only get VoLTE and HD voice.  If I rename "modem_config_tmo_test-volte-wifi" cab file to the default name of "modemconfiguration", then the phone should have VoLTE/HD Voice and 2.4 Ghz WiFi Calling.
*2)* I do need to replace the original ADC folder with its contents with the one in the zip, but I do believe original ADC folder should also contain an OEM folder or am I mistaking?
*3)* I will need to put: MO_VoWiFi_Operator_Name_15818.dll to Windows\System32\.  Do I need to rename the it to something else, or it will automatically show correct carrier name in the settings?
*4)* After doing all of the above, then I may need to reset the phone to its factory settings and start fresh?  I don't have to reflash firmware, right, except doing reset in settings?

I have an extra Lumia 950 RM-1104 with single sim, but it was recently flashed with AT&Ts software.  I can use this phone as I don't have anything important on it and can try out the files.


----------



## nate0 (May 5, 2018)

Charkatak said:


> Let me try to rephrase what you have said and correct me if I am wrong:
> 
> *1)* In your zip there are 2 cab files: 1 of them is named correctly, the other one is "modem_config_tmo_test-volte-wifi"   So if I use the default named cab, I will only get VoLTE and HD voice.  If I rename "modem_config_tmo_test-volte-wifi" cab file to the default name of "modemconfiguration", then the phone should have VoLTE/HD Voice and 2.4 Ghz WiFi Calling.

Click to collapse


Correct



Charkatak said:


> *2)* I do need to replace the original ADC folder with its contents with the one in the zip, but I do believe original ADC folder should also contain an OEM folder or am I mistaking?

Click to collapse


Just replace the contents of the ADC folder with the attached ones.  Meaning take the files and replace the ones on your phone with them.




Charkatak said:


> *3)* I will need to put: MO_VoWiFi_Operator_Name_15818.dll to Windows\System32\.  Do I need to rename the it to something else, or it will automatically show correct carrier name in the settings?

Click to collapse


Just place it in the right folder Windows\System32\




Charkatak said:


> *4)* After doing all of the above, then I may need to reset the phone to its factory settings and start fresh?  I don't have to reflash firmware, right, except doing reset in settings?

Click to collapse


Correct, you do not have to reflash the FW.



Charkatak said:


> I have an extra Lumia 950 RM-1104 with single sim, but it was recently flashed with AT&Ts software.  I can use this phone as I don't have anything important on it and can try out the files.

Click to collapse


----------



## G A S T (May 7, 2018)

nate0 said:


> The files under c:\programs\commonfiles\ADC provision system and registry settings for the carrier and cellular.  The modemconfiguration file on the 950 under c:\programs\commonfiles\oem\public\mmo\Multivariant provisions LTE bands and other modem settings like VoLTE and wifi calling.  For the Lumia 950 xl you can replace those files on your phone with ones from a ROM of your choice without having to flash the entire ffu.

Click to collapse



Sorry, I forgot my XDA-Login and I didn't have the time to respond earlier anyway. I already read through all of the posts here (especially your one in #70) but there are still a lot of questions left. That's why I asked for a more detailed explanation. I already downloaded the .ffu (together with some .bin/.nvi/.vpl/.dcp-data). But my biggest problem is - when I got you right - that I don't own a Lumia 950 on which I could install the .ffu to extract those files after flashing. So, is there any possibility to get them directly out of the .fu?


----------



## Charkatak (May 8, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Correct
> 
> 
> Just replace the contents of the ADC folder with the attached ones. Meaning take the files and replace the ones on your phone with them.
> ...

Click to collapse


@nate0, 

Good: 
So I did all of the above using my extra Lumia 950. T-Mobile features such as VoLTE, HD Voice and WiFi Calling do  work(Band 12 need to test) Thanks! 

Improve: 
There is no LTE setting in sim settings. The highest is shown as 4G. As for the status bar, it just shows L, instead of usual LTE. Here comes the question, is there a way to change L to LTE and make sim settings to show LTE as well and not only 4G?


----------



## nate0 (May 8, 2018)

Charkatak said:


> @nate0,
> 
> Improve:
> There is no LTE setting in sim settings. The highest is shown as 4G. As for the status bar, it just shows L, instead of usual LTE. Here comes the question, is there a way to change L to LTE and make sim settings to show LTE as well and not only 4G?

Click to collapse



4G is LTE.  LTE is 4G. They are synonymous to carriers.  I would not worry about it displaying no LTE in that drop down.  The fact that is shows L and not LTE is something I would need to look at.  To me I just add the entry manually here: SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shell\OEM\SystemTray\DataConnectionStrings

Look for the LTE keys and set there value back to LTE from L.

---------- Post added at 02:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:00 AM ----------




G A S T said:


> Sorry, I forgot my XDA-Login and I didn't have the time to respond earlier anyway. I already read through all of the posts here (especially your one in #70) but there are still a lot of questions left. That's why I asked for a more detailed explanation. I already downloaded the .ffu (together with some .bin/.nvi/.vpl/.dcp-data). But my biggest problem is - when I got you right - that I don't own a Lumia 950 on which I could install the .ffu to extract those files after flashing. So, is there any possibility to get them directly out of the .fu?

Click to collapse



Sorry I am lost as what your goal is...apologies.

What are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## Charkatak (May 8, 2018)

nate0 said:


> 4G is LTE.  LTE is 4G. They are synonymous to carriers.  I would not worry about it displaying no LTE in that drop down.  The fact that is shows L and not LTE is something I would need to look at.  To me I just add the entry manually here: SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shell\OEM\SystemTray\DataConnectionStrings
> 
> Look for the LTE keys and set there value back to LTE from L.

Click to collapse




I tried to look for that software folder(SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shell\OEM\SystemTray\DataConnectionStrings) and its contents, but don't seem to find it.  Do you use a special program to view files?  Initially I was using WPinternals to copy needed files to the phone.


----------



## nate0 (May 8, 2018)

Charkatak said:


> I tried to look for that software folder(SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shell\OEM\SystemTray\DataConnectionStrings) and its contents, but don't seem to find it.  Do you use a special program to view files?  Initially I was using WPinternals to copy needed files to the phone.

Click to collapse



It's in the registry. It's part of the Shell keys under Software.


----------



## Charkatak (May 8, 2018)

nate0 said:


> 4G is LTE.  LTE is 4G. They are synonymous to carriers.  I would not worry about it displaying no LTE in that drop down.  The fact that is shows L and not LTE is something I would need to look at.  To me I just add the entry manually here: SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shell\OEM\SystemTray\DataConnectionStrings
> 
> Look for the LTE keys and set there value back to LTE from L.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





nate0 said:


> It's in the registry. It's part of the Shell keys under Software.

Click to collapse



Looks like I needed Interop Tools appx to make registry changes.  
So I did change L to LTE in the status bar and I changed 4G in the settings to LTE.   I don't know if you see selection for 3G and 3G only under highest speed list as well.
WiFi calling is working on wifi preferred, wifi only and when I select cellular preferred, it seems to work, but need to test in actual environment, when there is no cell signal.

So do you know if second sim will not be shown for sure and it is disabled on purpose by you or anubis?


----------



## nate0 (May 8, 2018)

Charkatak said:


> So do you know if second sim will not be shown for sure and it is disabled on purpose by you or anubis?

Click to collapse



Correct, interop tools is the reg editor of choice for most of us.  

As far as the modem file goes. The one I created was for a single sim model RM-1085.  I think to make a dual sim modemconfiguration file would be simply duplicating the the nvi file and making trailing them with a 0 and a 1 in the file name.  But I suspect it is not that simple....I could attempt a new modemconfiguration file for you if you want to test a dual sim Lumia with it. It would need to include a nvi file for each sim slot (0 and 1).  Let me know...


----------



## Charkatak (May 8, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Correct, interop tools is the reg editor of choice for most of us.
> 
> As far as the modem file goes. The one I created was for a single sim model RM-1085.  I think to make a dual sim modemconfiguration file would be simply duplicating the the nvi file and making trailing them with a 0 and a 1 in the file name.  But I suspect it is not that simple....I could attempt a new modemconfiguration file for you if you want to test a dual sim Lumia with it. It would need to include a nvi file for each sim slot (0 and 1).  Let me know...

Click to collapse



Your modemconfiguration.cab file contains 6 nvi files which have 0 at the end of their filenames.  If you make a copy of them and just edit the title to reflect 1 will that be enough or contents of nvi file will need to be edited as well?  

I normally don't need 2 sim cards, but when I do travel it really helps and don't need to carry 2 devices. 
I believe it would be beneficial to users with 2 sim cards.  Once it is working properly, you could have two options for users with single and dual sim phones.


----------



## nate0 (May 8, 2018)

Charkatak said:


> Your modemconfiguration.cab file contains 6 nvi files which have 0 at the end of their filenames.  If you make a copy of them and just edit the title to reflect 1 will that be enough or contents of nvi file will need to be edited as well?

Click to collapse



I do not know if just copying them will work.  Do you want to try?  I do not have a dual sim Lumia x50 series model to test with...


----------



## Charkatak (May 8, 2018)

nate0 said:


> I do not know if just copying them will work.  Do you want to try?  I do not have a dual sim Lumia x50 series model to test with...

Click to collapse



I could, but haven't tried to run any tests on my dual sim 950, only tried on single sim device.  Normally Lumia 950's modemconfig file contains a lot of nvi files.  Your cab file only has 6 in it.  How would you know which ones to remove?  If I would somehow understand these nvi files, that would make things easier at least on my side.  

If you could at least take a look at nvi files and possible spot where 2 files talk to each other.  Once I'll be home, I will check my phone's modemconfig file and see if there are files with 0 and 1 in the title.


----------



## nate0 (May 8, 2018)

Charkatak said:


> I could, but haven't tried to run any tests on my dual sim 950, only tried on single sim device.  Normally Lumia 950's modemconfig file contains a lot of nvi files.  Your cab file only has 6 in it.  How would you know which ones to remove?  If I would somehow understand these nvi files, that would make things easier at least on my side.
> 
> If you could at least take a look at nvi files and possible spot where 2 files talk to each other.

Click to collapse



The reason the default modem file contains a ton of files in it is because Microsoft set them up as multivariant phones.  I am not certain how many variations of modemconfiguration files are actually out there, but for like the RM-1085/NAM for the US has modem nvi files for every other Country code and mobile network operator that coincides.  So lets say you traveled to Italy, and needed a new sim temporarily.  You bought a pay as you go sim.  As soon as you pop that new sim in with a new/different imsi number tied to it, that triggers the ADC/NVI updater and it goes and looks for the coinciding nvi files.  So you are on the right track in that you need the files together to get things to set up right.. If you want to travel and use your phone even with one sim card in it you in another country you would need to reconfigure the modemconfiguration file for your liking.  I am no expert at this, was just experimenting to get something I needed out of my Lumia that was not working automatically.  So it is not perfect and may not work in every situation the same way...


----------



## Charkatak (May 8, 2018)

nate0 said:


> The reason the default modem file contains a ton of files in it is because Microsoft set them up as multivariant phones.  I am not certain how many variations of modemconfiguration files are actually out there, but for like the RM-1085/NAM for the US has modem nvi files for every other Country code and mobile network operator that coincides.  So lets say you traveled to Italy, and needed a new sim temporarily.  You bought a pay as you go sim.  As soon as you pop that new sim in with a new/different imsi number tied to it, that triggers the ADC/NVI updater and it goes and looks for the coinciding nvi files.  So you are on the right track in that you need the files together to get things to set up right.. If you want to travel and use your phone even with one sim card in it you in another country you would need to reconfigure the modemconfiguration file for your liking.  I am no expert at this, was just experimenting to get something I needed out of my Lumia that was not working automatically.  So it is not perfect and may not work in every situation the same way...

Click to collapse



So tonight I have tried files on my dual sim 950, but it isn't working as it did on single sim device.  So something in modemconfig file forces device to be in airplane mode.

I did the following:

1) I first tried to copy all needed files to my dual sim device - airplane mode activates and I was not able to turn it off.
2) Tried all files, except modemconfiguration.cab and just kept my original in place.  Phone works properly and I do see IMS and other toggles, but IMS is still unregistered
3) Made copied of 6 files located in modemconfig cab and changed files names to reflect 1 instead of 0 - still on airplane mode, can't disable it and can't access any sim settings.


----------



## nate0 (May 10, 2018)

Charkatak said:


> So tonight I have tried files on my dual sim 950, but it isn't working as it did on single sim device.  So something in modemconfig file forces device to be in airplane mode.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Normally when that happens.  Airplane mode after an nvi update occurs, is due to a configuration sent to the phone that it's not capable of or compatible with.  

Did you build a new cab file after changing/updating it?



I can hand over two cabs I modified for dual sim if you want to try them...


----------



## Charkatak (May 10, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Normally when that happens.  Airplane mode after an nvi update occurs, is due to a configuration sent to the phone that it's not capable of or compatible with.
> 
> Did you build a new cab file after changing/updating it?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I just edited titles to reflect 0 and 1 and made fresh cab files.  Yes, I can try your files.


----------



## nate0 (May 10, 2018)

Charkatak said:


> I just edited titles to reflect 0 and 1 and made fresh cab files.  Yes, I can try your files.

Click to collapse



You can test these.  Jut rename the cab to the default name when you want to use it.


----------



## Charkatak (May 10, 2018)

nate0 said:


> You can test these.  Jut rename the cab to the default name when you want to use it.

Click to collapse



 Do I need to test one of these cabs at the time?  As for the name I will use: modemconfiguration.cab for each file?


----------



## nate0 (May 10, 2018)

Charkatak said:


> Do I need to test one of these cabs at the time?  As for the name I will use: modemconfiguration.cab for each file?

Click to collapse



Correct on the name.  Just one at a time.  You can paste them all there and rename them one a time.


----------



## Charkatak (May 10, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Correct on the name.  Just one at a time.  You can paste them all there and rename them one a time.

Click to collapse



Here are the results:

1) Your modem file #0 performs the same way as my original modemconfig cab does.  Meaning that toggle for VoLTE, WiFi Calling and IMS are there, but have no effect.
2) Your modem file #1 performs the same way as yesterday's file, which would enable Airplane mode.
3) I also tried taking my device's original ADC folder + your modem file #0 from step 1 - Toggle are present, but not working
4) Also took ADC from T-Mobile 640 + modem from step 1 - Toggles are there, but nothing is happening.

*In steps 1 and 2 - your updated ADC folder and its contents were used.

So file #0 at least is very neutral and doesn't introduce airplane mode.  It may seem that files in ADC folder may need to be re-updated, what do you think?


----------



## nate0 (May 10, 2018)

Charkatak said:


> Here are the results:
> So file #0 at least is very neutral and doesn't introduce airplane mode.  It may seem that files in ADC folder may need to be re-updated, what do you think?

Click to collapse



I think you are right.  Might be they pertain to that single sim mode for that Lumia 640 (T-mobile branded) only.


----------



## Charkatak (May 10, 2018)

nate0 said:


> I think you are right.  Might be they pertain to that single sim mode for that Lumia 640 (T-mobile branded) only.

Click to collapse



Do you know why your modem files have this folder: {38806042-8894-4002-a651-64130e88b4cf}.  I did check the original modem cab file and yes, it does have this folder as well, but how do we know that it is connected somehow to MCC-310(T-Mobile)?


----------



## nate0 (May 10, 2018)

Charkatak said:


> Do you know why your modem files have this folder: {38806042-8894-4002-a651-64130e88b4cf}.  I did check the original modem cab file and yes, it does have this folder as well, but how do we know that it is connected somehow to MCC-310(T-Mobile)?

Click to collapse



I forgot how I stumbled upon that ID, but I knew about long before I tried making my own cab and had it logged as the ID folder for US models.  I think it is in the registry maybe or in the ADC folder somewhere listed...?
I do not share all the info/details about this stuff because I am not an expert and I honestly just don't know certain things.  I figured out what worked for me and shared the info for others to use if they needed or to reference...  
But if you want we can try to work together to figure out the answers to your questions.

---------- Post added at 08:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:09 AM ----------

Like right now I am using a 1520.  A 1520.3 (RM-938) to be exact.  For the life of me I cannot figure out how I am able to get HD voice on 3G with this phone but no VoLTE and no Wifi calling.  On the other models of the 1520 it was impossible to get even just the HD voice with the same method I have used on the current phone.  There are some things that we may never know since we are not the engineers at Microsoft or Nokia and then there are some items we can derive answers about or from, then yet there is other stuff that we can only theorize for.  Why HD voice works on the 1520.3 but not the 1520 (RM-940), I may never know, on 3G is even more mind boggling to me. I thought VoLTE was necessary for HD voice, but who knows.  . I can only conclude that at the SoC NVRAM level things are hard coded and/or static.  They may only need to be linked at the Radio interface level via SW update/Provisioning.  But the problem is we have no clue what is hard coded and what is not. That is why I have done lots of trial and error over time and that is how I stumbled upon most of what I know how to do.


----------



## Charkatak (May 10, 2018)

nate0 said:


> I forgot how I stumbled upon that ID, but I knew about long before I tried making my own cab and had it logged as the ID folder for US models.  I think it is in the registry maybe or in the ADC folder somewhere listed...?
> I do not share all the info/details about this stuff because I am not an expert and I honestly just don't know certain things.  I figured out what worked for me and shared the info for others to use if they needed or to reference...
> But if you want we can try to work together to figure out the answers to your questions.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I believe HD Voice came from codec: AMR-WB or is using it.  It was available on earlier networks such as 3G and up.  I don't think it was named like that and we didn't see anything showing that we are using HD Voice.  Caller could hear a better sound/voice when on a call.
I asked one Microsoft ex mobile team lead to find out if he still knows engineers that worked in Win 10 Mobile department.  I also told him our/my situation about updating nvi files to make both sim slots work, but he told me that it isn't easy, you can't just rename the files    Looks like we already know that one.  Will see if anything good comes out of this and there might a took with GUI that can generate nvi files based on the user settings. 

Your yesterday's package, the one titled with DS 0.  It contained 4 files.  Did you take first 2 files(_0) from your Lumia 950XL and then found 2 other files(_1) from another device?  The reason I ask is because I want to take your initial files (that contain _0 nvi files) you provided in this thread and combine with (_1 nvi) files that you sent me yesterday.  Will make a cab out of those.  

One thing is really concerning is that why modem file contained in your: tmo-us_VoLTE_950xl zip puts the phone in airplane mode in DS phone, but not in single sim phone.  I would at least assume single sim modem could just disable/not show the second sim and that is it, but not, it make phone useless.

Also curious to find out if anubis23's files are different from yours and they may work on my dual sim unit.  He did mention that he made second sim not show in the status bar(probably in registry)


----------



## nate0 (May 10, 2018)

I thought Anubis' files were different.  And I'm glad you found the dual sim issue...


----------



## spe317 (May 11, 2018)

I'm following this thread to see what you both come up with. I went through with the entire process and ended up with an airplane mode phone on my 950xl DS. I did spend an hour with an ATT tech who was adamant that they are now able to whitelist nonbranded ATT phones for VoLTE/HD.


----------



## Charkatak (May 11, 2018)

nate0 said:


> I thought Anubis' files were different.  And I'm glad you found the dual sim issue...

Click to collapse



This was anubis's pretty much last post "I figured out what went wrong, i have to add some registry entries to the adc cab files and then i will repackage and update the original post. stay tuned."

I did some research and looks files such as Uicc_Connectivity.xml link to other files in ProvisionData.cab and ProvisionDataCriticalSettings.cab.  I have tried to compare T-Mobile wording and strings in xml which do pointing to files in above cab.  The interesting thing is that many settings are similar and I don't know where or if there are strings for second sim.  So in some of the cab files, similar setting my indicate that "enable IMS" is set to 0 which is off and in some other files it may be set to enable IMS to 1.  All this is for T-Mobile.  How can the same setting for T-Mobile be in different locations, in different files?!

I also found this interesting MS page on how to configure IMS for carriers:

https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-hardware/customize/mobile/mcsf/settings-for-ims-services


----------



## nate0 (May 11, 2018)

spe317 said:


> I'm following this thread to see what you both come up with. I went through with the entire process and ended up with an airplane mode phone on my 950xl DS. I did spend an hour with an ATT tech who was adamant that they are now able to whitelist nonbranded ATT phones for VoLTE/HD.

Click to collapse



When I used AT&T I used this method for the dual sim 950 xl on AT&T.  thread



This will set it with a single sim no airplane mode as far as I know...


----------



## spe317 (May 11, 2018)

Thanks for the info. I'll retry the process and attempt to eliminate the issue (which is probably me). Did the VoLTE work without any sort of registry value changes? 
Thanks, by the way. Your posts have been quite informative.


----------



## nate0 (May 11, 2018)

With the method I linked above for AT&T the one caveat WAS to have AT&T update your account and match your sim card ID (ICCID) to a official AT&T branded Lumia 950 IMEI (RM-1105 variant)…

Now that you mentioned they can white list an IMEI for VoLTE/HD voice all you would need to do is provision the right files so the device is ready for it and then Have AT&T white list your IMEI...


----------



## Charkatak (May 11, 2018)

nate0 said:


> When I used AT&T I used this method for the dual sim 950 xl on AT&T.  thread
> 
> 
> This will set it with a single sim no airplane mode as far as I know...

Click to collapse



Link to AT&T thread doesn't work.


----------



## nate0 (May 11, 2018)

Charkatak said:


> Link to AT&T thread doesn't work.

Click to collapse



It works now. I did some funky pasting earlier I guess.


----------



## Charkatak (May 13, 2018)

nate0 said:


> It works now. I did some funky pasting earlier I guess.

Click to collapse



Looks like something happened to my phone.   The airplane mode doesn't go away even if I replace the modem file or use WDRT to re-flash it.  Searching online points to a possible issue of the "processor board or something like that" going bad.


----------



## nate0 (May 13, 2018)

Charkatak said:


> Looks like something happened to my phone.   The airplane mode doesn't go away even if I replace the modem file or use WDRT to re-flash it.  Searching online points to a possible issue of the "processor board or something like that" going bad.

Click to collapse



Did you try doing a reset of the modem to default with thor2?


----------



## Charkatak (May 13, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Did you try doing a reset of the modem to default with thor2?

Click to collapse



I thought about it, but I don't have thor2.exe app.  I also believe I need to load it onto the phone.  I have played with windows devices 2 years back, but since then forgot about a lot of tricks.  I have used Tshell before to load apps/files to the phone.  

So if you have the app and the command to load it onto the phone and how to run the reset of the modem, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## nate0 (May 13, 2018)

If wdrt is installed you have thor2
thor2.exe --  C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool\thor2.exe

Make sure your modemconfiguration and ADC files if needed are in place if needed and run thor2.exe -mode uefiflash -ffufile <path and file name of your FFU file> -do_factory_reset -skip_flash -reboot
The -skip_flash option keeps it from reflashing the ffu all over again if you do not want to.


----------



## Charkatak (May 13, 2018)

nate0 said:


> If wdrt is installed you have thor2
> thor2.exe --  C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool\thor2.exe
> 
> Make sure your modemconfiguration and ADC files if needed are in place if needed and run thor2.exe -mode uefiflash -ffufile <path and file name of your FFU file> -do_factory_reset -skip_flash -reboot
> The -skip_flash option keeps it from reflashing the ffu all over again if you do not want to.

Click to collapse



Now I remember...even found some notes that I made.  Although I haven't used the command you mentioned above, but I ran it and it did help!  Thousand thanks!


----------



## Charkatak (May 15, 2018)

@nate0,

I know that you have seen "@MO_VoWiFi_Operator_Name_15818.dll" instead of "WiFi Calling" being named when wifi calling is active.  Once I restart the device, then the name is displayed correctly.  Then I disconnect wifi and then reconnect, now the name is back to "@MO_VoWiFi_Operator_Name_15818.dll"  Basically to have it displayed correctly user would need to restart the phone every time phone reconnects to wifi.  I did place the above dll file in the correct folder.
I was going though *.provxml files and see that "Mo_VoWiFi...dll" is mentioned in the file below.  

What if I rename the value of it to "Wi-Fi Calling" will it eliminate the issue?  Looks like Windows reloads this dll file only when it is restarted and not keeping it in the memory after wifi disconnects and reconnects.

Located in ProvisionData.cab file - Uicc_General_PhonePerSimSettingsIMSI_4.provxml

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" standalone="yes"?>
<wap-provisioningdoc>
  <characteristic type="MCSF">
    <characteristic type="Phone/PerSimSettings/$(__IMSI)">
      <parm name="ShowVideoCallingSwitch" value="0" datatype="integer" />
      <parm name="DefaultEnableVideoCalling" value="0" datatype="integer" />
      <parm name="IgnoreMWINotifications" value="0" datatype="integer" />
      <parm name="WiFiCallingOperatorName" value="*@MO_VoWiFi_Operator_Name_15818.dll,-100*" datatype="string" />
    </characteristic>
  </characteristic>
</wap-provisioningdoc>


----------



## nate0 (May 15, 2018)

Charkatak said:


> @nate0,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess you could try to change it in the registry to a string value and type "Wi-Fi Calling.  Is that what you mean? I'm not certain what all the dll file does and if overriding it is a good idea..  I'm not certain why your device reloads it to each time.  I've never experienced that.


----------



## Charkatak (May 15, 2018)

nate0 said:


> I guess you could try to change it in the registry to a string value and type "Wi-Fi Calling.  Is that what you mean? I'm not certain what all the dll file does and if overriding it is a good idea..  I'm not certain why your device reloads it to each time.  I've never experienced that.

Click to collapse



Yes, that is what I meant.  It is happening every time.  When I was at home, it showed "Wi-Fi Calling", then I left for couple of hours.  Came back home and again it shows @mo_VoWiFi....

1) I took the zip named "T-mobile_640_NVI_updates" and only used ADC folder from it, but the rest came from your main 950XL...zip file.  To me, ADC folder is the same if compared to above 2 zip files, unless you know that they aren't.
2) I do know that after hard reset, modem file and ADC folder stay intact, but what about the DLL file, does it get removed?


----------



## nate0 (May 15, 2018)

Charkatak said:


> 2) I do know that after hard reset, modem file and ADC folder stay intact, but what about the DLL file, does it get removed?

Click to collapse



It is removed on a hard reset.


----------



## Charkatak (May 16, 2018)

nate0 said:


> It is removed on a hard reset.

Click to collapse



You know, interesting thing is going on.  I am using your normal 950XL zip file which contained all needed files/folders.  So after restart of the phone, Wi-Fi Calling is displayed and it auto connects properly.  Then if I turn on airplane mode, turn off wifi, or turn off wifi calling, then the phone may not connect again about 50% of the time.   If it would connect again, but it could take 5 or so minutes and this time, instead of Wi-Fi Calling, it just shows Wi-Fi, don't know why the work Calling disappears.  Do you have T-Mobile Lumia 640 files, including modemconfig cab?  I do have ADC folder + MO_VoWiFi files, but I don't think I have modem files from 640, if there is one.   I believe wifi calling connected more reliably using Lumia 640's files, although the displayed name was "mo_vowifi..."


----------



## nate0 (May 17, 2018)

Charkatak said:


> You know, interesting thing is going on.  I am using your normal 950XL zip file which contained all needed files/folders.  So after restart of the phone, Wi-Fi Calling is displayed and it auto connects properly.  Then if I turn on airplane mode, turn off wifi, or turn off wifi calling, then the phone may not connect again about 50% of the time.   If it would connect again, but it could take 5 or so minutes and this time, instead of Wi-Fi Calling, it just shows Wi-Fi, don't know why the work Calling disappears.  Do you have T-Mobile Lumia 640 files, including modemconfig cab?  I do have ADC folder + MO_VoWiFi files, but I don't think I have modem files from 640, if there is one.   I believe wifi calling connected more reliably using Lumia 640's files, although the displayed name was "mo_vowifi..."

Click to collapse



The Lumia 640 used the older generation way of updating nvi settings with individual nvi files and not a modemconfiguration.cab file.  Like modem_configuration_full.nvi and modem_configuration_update.nvi. You can grab those just about any file you want for any Windows phone granted there is an available ffu file for it.  You can mount an ffu with imgmount found on the forums or dump the appropriate partition to a bin/img file and mount it that way using software. 

Which files are you wanting exactly?


----------



## vijay_mum (Jun 15, 2018)

Hey nate0,

Could you Please say if this whole process would be possible on a Lumia 930 - INDIA Version? Or is there any other way to get the VoLTE calling on a Lumia 930 that you are aware of?


----------



## nate0 (Jun 16, 2018)

vijay_mum said:


> Hey nate0,
> 
> Could you Please say if this whole process would be possible on a Lumia 930 - INDIA Version? Or is there any other way to get the VoLTE calling on a Lumia 930 that you are aware of?

Click to collapse



For VoLTE in India?  I would not know.

The Lumia 930 though does not support US LTE bands so to get VoLTE in US is not possible for the Lumia 930. In other countries though, I am unsure...


----------



## Talon Pro (Jul 9, 2018)

Any update on getting this to work without killing the Messaging app? Or getting the IMS to stay registered?

Also, you mentioned rolling back on the 830 to WP8.1 and doing all of this and then grabbing 10 and it sticking, but i cannot find anything to Interop Unlock while on 8.1.


----------



## nate0 (Jul 10, 2018)

Talon Pro said:


> Any update on getting this to work without killing the Messaging app? Or getting the IMS to stay registered?
> 
> Also, you mentioned rolling back on the 830 to WP8.1 and doing all of this and then grabbing 10 and it sticking, but i cannot find anything to Interop Unlock while on 8.1.

Click to collapse



If messaging gets killed on windows 10 mobile after updating with modem settings that are for a single sim on a dual sim phone where it won't open you can try this.

After updating the modem/phone provisioning and the phone asks to restart you lose the 2nd sim slot.  Now Messaging SIM 1 app won't open...This happens on my 950 XL DS quite often. So copied the Comms.Apps.Messaging.appxbundle file from the xaps folder into my Phones Downloads folder.  Next Open Interop tools, go to General->Applications and then Package List.  I uninstalled the Messaging app.  Search for it and you should get two icons. I long pressed the icon that had the library symbol on it.  Tap Uninstall and after it is finished check that is removed and reboot.  Once rebooted I installed Comms.Apps.Messaging.appxbundle file I had copied to my downloads folder by tapping it.  Messaging works again..


----------



## nate0 (Sep 5, 2018)

@Talon Pro
I was able to cheaply get an RM-983.  I am almost certain the NVI hard coded settings are going to be much different than a RM-984 or RM-985 since it is AT&T branded, but I am going to work with it.  I need to sim unlock it from AT&T before I can attempt to get a T-Mobile sim to work for it.  I will keep you posted.


----------



## Talon Pro (Sep 14, 2018)

nate0 said:


> @Talon Pro
> I was able to cheaply get an RM-983.  I am almost certain the NVI hard coded settings are going to be much different than a RM-984 or RM-985 since it is AT&T branded, but I am going to work with it.  I need to sim unlock it from AT&T before I can attempt to get a T-Mobile sim to work for it.  I will keep you posted.

Click to collapse



Ok, cool.


----------



## nate0 (Sep 15, 2018)

Talon Pro said:


> Ok, cool.

Click to collapse



Ok.  I finally sim unlocked the RM-983.  I was able to get VoLTE and Wifi calling working on this AT&T variant with a Custom WP8 ROM that I made and flashed to it using WP Internals 2.5.  I actually wanted to debrand this model to a RM-985 but it may not be possible or pretty difficult because the US model for AT&T was imaged with Reset Protection and that poses issues.  I still kinda did debrand it using a custom OEMsetting reg and removing all the ATT xaps but the PLAT partition is still defined as a RM-983 ATT model.  So I am content with that.

In short here is what happened.  I had this model on W10M before I sim unlocked it.  While on Window 10 Mobile I updated the NVI/NVRAM setting on the RM-983 with that of the 640 LTE T-mobile model using its nvi files.  Then I rolled it back to WP8 using the stock FFU.  Dumped the RM-983 MainOS and Data partitions from the original ffu.   I took the OEMSettings reg from the RM-985 and made some modifications of personal choice.  Used all the XAPs from the RM-985 and also replaced all the other files under C:\PROGRAMS\CommonFiles\OEM.  Then loaded the ADC files and a set of nvi files from the 640 LTE to the RM-983 MainOS..  Bootloader unlocked the RM-983. Then flashed the MainOS I customized and the Data image.  I had to do a hard reset though since there seems to be an issue flashing the data partition.  The phone would not boot at first. After a hard reset it booted.

So for this model only (RM-983) I have enabled both of these things (VoLTE/Wifi calling).  I still need to do some other changes to the Image files like adding the dll for wifi calling, and checking for any other issues.  I also do not know yet if I update to W10M if everything will still work.  Like the 5GHz wifi calling. I have never got this to work on W10M.  But for some reason on WP8 currently it is working.

Update: A little clarification.  Seems I was not extensive enough in checking out the WiFi calling.  Even though the status icon shows wifi calling enabled for 5ghz it actually does not work if you switch it to the wifi-only mode.  When switched to wifi-only mode the phone looks for 2.4ghz only. Once connected it registers ims.  I have both and made a call successfully from 2.4ghz wifi while on WP8.


----------



## Talon Pro (Sep 15, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Ok.  I finally sim unlocked the RM-983.  I was able to get VoLTE and Wifi calling working on this AT&T variant with a Custom WP8 ROM that I made and flashed to it using WP Internals 2.5.  I actually wanted to debrand this model to a RM-985 but it may not be possible or pretty difficult because the US model for AT&T was imaged with Reset Protection and that poses issues.  I still kinda did debrand it using a custom OEMsetting reg and removing all the ATT xaps but the PLAT partition is still defined as a RM-983 ATT model.  So I am content with that.
> 
> In short here is what happened.  I had this model on W10M before I sim unlocked it.  While on Window 10 Mobile I updated the NVI/NVRAM setting on the RM-983 with that of the 640 LTE T-mobile model using its nvi files.  Then I rolled it back to WP8 using the stock FFU.  Dumped the RM-983 MainOS and Data partitions from the original ffu.   I took the OEMSettings reg from the RM-985 and made some modifications of personal choice.  Used all the XAPs from the RM-985 and also replaced all the other files under C:\PROGRAMS\CommonFiles\OEM.  Then loaded the ADC files and a set of nvi files from the 640 LTE to the RM-983 MainOS..  Bootloader unlocked the RM-983. Then flashed the MainOS I customized and the Data image.  I had to do a hard reset though since there seems to be an issue flashing the data partition.  The phone would not boot at first. After a hard reset it booted.
> 
> So for this model only (RM-983) I have enabled both of these things (VoLTE/Wifi calling).  I still need to do some other changes to the Image files like adding the dll for wifi calling, and checking for any other issues.  I also do not know yet if I update to W10M if everything will still work.  Like the 5GHz wifi calling. I have never got this to work on W10M.  But for some reason on WP8 currently it is working.

Click to collapse



Effing sweet. I have one of those too. Are you planning on trying to update to 10? Let me know what the result is if so.


----------



## nate0 (Sep 16, 2018)

Talon Pro said:


> Effing sweet. I have one of those too. Are you planning on trying to update to 10? Let me know what the result is if so.

Click to collapse



I updated to W10M yes.  Is on 10586.107 now. I had to push all the W10M cabs for that version manually because I changed the default DeviceTargetInfo values from their default using the OEMSetting reg.  I just did not want to keep going back and forth editing...It never set the default APN after the update which happens sometimes.  I have not hard reset it yet. Am updating now OTA to 14393 since it is on W10M now, it seems ok to update on its own.

Update: After adding the APN in manually. Then updating to initial version 14393 IMS registration was good and persisted through reboots. The wifi calling never showed signs of being active though (Tray Icon status). I have not tested any calls yet.  It is updating to the latest version of RS1 (14393.2431).  Will probably hard reset it there.  Then will decide when or if to update further.


----------

